# 189GSM - July 2014 Applicants



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

All,

Opening this thread to bring July 2014 applicants together to track the updates/Progress. 

My Timelines are given below....


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

bigdaddy,

Good to see this thread opening up.

There is similar thread for June'14 applicants and people are still waiting for CO! 
You might want to keep an eye on it, as you would be the next ones in the queue.

I guess you would have to wait for decent time before any updates happen for July'14 applicants.

However, I do believe in miracles.

All the best.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> bigdaddy,
> 
> Good to see this thread opening up.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.... I am tracking the June 14 applicant thread as well...my buddy fullerms is on the June queue... The thread is setup to onboard July 14 applicants from the recent invite rounds in July... 

Miracle - love to experience one with the 189GSM


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello...

I too am in the July lot... Lodged the visa on the 23rd of July to be exact


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> Hello...
> 
> I too am in the July lot... Lodged the visa on the 23rd of July to be exact


Great... can you please update your timelines in the signature


----------



## SSIA (Jul 20, 2014)

*Count me in*

Hey count me in Guys. I applied for visa on 23rd July. Big Daddy how do you find out about the CO?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

SSIA said:


> Hey count me in Guys. I applied for visa on 23rd July. Big Daddy how do you find out about the CO?


As below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5036658-post64228.html


----------



## SSIA (Jul 20, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> As below
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5036658-post64228.html


thanks man!


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeloo

Fellow july applicant. I've noticed a 190 applicant in July has got grant.

There used to be another July thread but apparently that's been deleted.


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

joining the july thread.. i have seen 3 different july threads starting and then eventually the moderator merging it with the 189/190 main thread.. hope this one stays on..timelines below


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

with the current speed of June applicant grants, I am hoping the first grant for July is just a week away... what say folks.... I will setup a tracker soon...


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah!! read on the other forum a couple of guys with visa lodge date around 24th june being assigned Co's.. my take would be around a couple of weeks from here..though the wait has already started to kill


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

Joining in... My timeline is shared in my signature. Good to see bigdaddy has already been assigned CO, still waiting for mine


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> with the current speed of June applicant grants, I am hoping the first grant for July is just a week away... what say folks.... I will setup a tracker soon...


Hey there Big daddy, a quick question! did the attach document links disappear off your immi account once a CO was assigned? did you notice anything untill you called and checked? or is it still there?

Thanks a million


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> Hey there Big daddy, a quick question! did the attach document links disappear off your immi account once a CO was assigned? did you notice anything untill you called and checked? or is it still there?
> 
> Thanks a million


No, the links dont disappear until the case is finalised. The disappearance of links and receiving a grant email is probably few hours gap which you will hardly catch.....

The CO assignment is just one step forward towards the grant...... CO can change few of the docs to the requested status if CO needs its again for unknown reasons.... the 'requested' status tells you that CO is actively working on your case.


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you.. We have uploaded all the documents needed PCC + Medical... all documents are as received (except medical) Its a waiting game... *sigh*


And I updated my signature, though it refuses to pop up at the bottom!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I called DIBP today - got to know that my application was allocated to team 33 Brisbane. But case officer has not been allocated yet. The agent was very friendly.
> 
> ...



The updates are made by the docs processing team and not the CO.... The docs processing team checks for the scan completeness, visibility and also for any intrusion (trojan,virus, buggies) in the file... once verified they change to the appropriate status.... There are three reasons why the docs status is left as required....

*1. *The docs processing team found your docs to have some problem ( mentioned above). there SOP doesnt allow them to let you know.. you will have to wait for the CO
*2.* the case file has moved over to CO from the docs processing team... the upload docs wait until the CO start work actively on the case.... This is my case, all my docs uploaded earlier changed status within a maximum of 4 days but my last doc (SG PCC) which was uploaded one day before CO assignment still has the required status even after 12 days.... this tells me my file is progressing but not so active..
*3.* Blame its on the automated system...as the IT blokes do all the time when its goes all blank top floor 

Btw, the other information (not validated) is all case moves away from docs processing team at a set timeline... meaning its gets allocated to CO team after a specified duration... the members in the team picks up the case on some sequencing logic...


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,
I have lodged the application on July 25th. My timeline says the rest.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> As below
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5036658-post64228.html



Apparently, we can call DIBP six weeks after visa lodgment date ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

mah said:


> Apparently, we can call DIBP six weeks after visa lodgment date ?


you can call them anytime... the longer the duration after visa lodgement date, the better the chances are to get some useful information....calling them often doesn't harm your application anyway and you are not disturbing the CO anyway... its goong only to their helpdesk....if everything is correct, they cant hold your application for long time...


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

Joining the July thread.

EOI : 8-June-14
Application Lodge : 6-July-14
CO Contact: Waiting
Medical : eMedical client access is down
Grant: Waiting


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

chrisvar said:


> Yeloo
> 
> Fellow july applicant. I've noticed a 190 applicant in July has got grant.
> 
> There used to be another July thread but apparently that's been deleted.


It was my thread... but the system deleted it after some idle time... so sad


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Count me in too...


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

We are moving closer day by day.... In Two weeks time, we should start seeing the first July 189 grant hopefully...


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

I logged to IMMI and notice the below changes for myself and my son...

Suspecting it to be a erratic system behavior but if you see something, please share your inputs....


It used to be this... 
++++++++++++++
Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

It changed to this for myself and my 3 year old son.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Anybody from July got golden mail ?


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dear friends
I m joining in .
I have lodged my case on 23rd july , today i completed 7 weeks , front loaded all docs. Waiting for some communication now.


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

manpritjan said:


> Dear friends
> I m joining in .
> I have lodged my case on 23rd july , today i completed 7 weeks , front loaded all docs. Waiting for some communication now.



you and me both!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amar09 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello friends, 

Any updates from July Applicants??


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

I am reading multiple threads
And all june applicants they r clearing. 
Not found a single July grant till now, hopefully next week it should start.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

manpritjan said:


> I am reading multiple threads
> And all june applicants they r clearing.
> Not found a single July grant till now, hopefully next week it should start.


In June they had issued 2000 Invites in first round and 2000 in second round... so there must be a lot of filings in June.... looking forward to last week of September for July applicants...


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Thnks for yr reply.
I hv one query , while going through another thread for 189/ 190 many guyz hv mentioned tht they called DIBP and within 2 days or same day they got grant, so is it advisable to call them.


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

manpritjan said:


> I am reading multiple threads
> And all june applicants they r clearing.
> Not found a single July grant till now, hopefully next week it should start.


Hi Manprit,
Yes as you said we can expect first July grant from next week.


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hopefully yes. Last one year it was really very hard journey for me and now at the end of it i m getting impatient.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

manpritjan said:


> Thnks for yr reply.
> I hv one query , while going through another thread for 189/ 190 many guyz hv mentioned tht they called DIBP and within 2 days or same day they got grant, so is it advisable to call them.


Update your timelines... If you are nearing 3 months since the visa lodgement date, then it makes sense to call them for an update otherwise its not advisable.


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

I received invite on 13th july snd lodged my case on 23rd. For system analyst 65 points. One of my friend told me 7th week CO shd be assigned and my 8th week is going on , so just wondering about CO status. As my application shows in progress. I hv frontloaded all the docs.


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

manpritjan said:


> I received invite on 13th july snd lodged my case on 23rd. For system analyst 65 points. One of my friend told me 7th week CO shd be assigned and my 8th week is going on , so just wondering about CO status. As my application shows in progress. I hv frontloaded all the docs.


Hi manprit,
Patience is the virtue here. Wait for your time.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Soon this thread is going to pick up the phase... 

July guys .. start moving your a**es to the edge of your seats.... eace:


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Soon this thread is going to pick up the phase...
> 
> July guys .. start moving your a**es to the edge of your seats.... eace:


already on the edge..about to fall off anytime..been a long wait..almost 10 weeks now..


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> In June they had issued 2000 Invites in first round and 2000 in second round... so there must be a lot of filings in June.... looking forward to last week of September for July applicants...


from what I remember, it was May, when they issued 4000 invites in a month!


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Withdrawing a dependent*

Hoping forsome advise here.

I have currently submitted my application visa 189 and included my mother-in-law as a dependant as she lives with me and we would like to have her with us in Ausktralia. She is on her own and is essentially dependent on us.

During the medical examination, there may be an issue with my mother-in-law being able to pass the health requirements.

Can I now apply for my mother-in-law to be withdrawn from my application? We will make alternative arrangements for her to remain in our home country.

How do I withdraw a dependent from an application. And can I do it due to medical grounds?

Thank you.


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

*No CO as yet!!*

did call up DIBP today but was told no CO allocated as yet.. hoping it comes through sooner than later..


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

When you had lodged yr case.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vip said:


> already on the edge..about to fall off anytime..been a long wait..almost 10 weeks now..



ha ha !! You would be in the top of July list. Hope grant starts for july gang from next week. :fingerscrossed:

All the very best dude !!!


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> ha ha !! You would be in the top of July list. Hope grant starts for july gang from next week. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the very best dude !!!


would have been a junite had my agent not slept on my case for 4 days..:Cry::Cry:


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh then it will be very soon for sure. Cause they hv given till 25th june.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july EOI 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Hope, july grants would start by next week


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

Amen to that!!!


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

Count me in. 233411, 60, offshore, eLodge on 31, July.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Marc283 said:


> Hoping forsome advise here.
> 
> I have currently submitted my application visa 189 and included my mother-in-law as a dependant as she lives with me and we would like to have her with us in Ausktralia. She is on her own and is essentially dependent on us.
> 
> ...


Has your MIL gone through the medical test ? Has it been uploaded ?

- Call DIBP and ask for the withdrawal procedures - You can withdraw the whole application but not sure if you can withdraw a particular dependent
- You will forfeit the amount paid for MIL


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

my friend got his grant yesterday. His 189 visa lodgement date was 3rd July. He is an offshore applicant but used an MARA agent located in Sydney. 

so in short... July has already started... I have asked him to get his CO team details from his agent..will share once i get them...

Its friday, so its a slow/dry day for grants...

All the best for your grants next week


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

thats good to know.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> my friend got his grant yesterday. His 189 visa lodgement date was 3rd July. He is an offshore applicant but used an MARA agent located in Sydney.
> 
> so in short... July has already started... I have asked him to get his CO team details from his agent..will share once i get them...
> 
> ...


Wow great!! Good to hear this update

Goodluck all julites!!!


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> my friend got his grant yesterday. His 189 visa lodgement date was 3rd July. He is an offshore applicant but used an MARA agent located in Sydney.
> 
> so in short... July has already started... I have asked him to get his CO team details from his agent..will share once i get them...
> 
> ...


great.. so time to gear up..hopefully next week we can see more grants for julites..


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Gr8 congrats . Its party time for you.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july EOI 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> my friend got his grant yesterday. His 189 visa lodgement date was 3rd July. He is an offshore applicant but used an MARA agent located in Sydney.
> 
> so in short... July has already started... I have asked him to get his CO team details from his agent..will share once i get them...
> 
> ...



Thats the first news of july applicants


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Another Update from another friend - His Visa 189 Lodgement date was 21st July 2014 offshore applicant in singapore through MARA agent in hyderabad. He had called DIBP last monday to check the CO assignment. He was informed that CO's are currently working on last two weeks of june and first week of july applicants and he should hear from the CO in 2 weeks time, which is next week...


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Another Update from another friend - His Visa 189 Lodgement date was 21st July 2014 offshore applicant in singapore through MARA agent in hyderabad. He had called DIBP last monday to check the CO assignment. He was informed that CO's are currently working on last two weeks of june and first week of july applicants and he should hear from the CO in 2 weeks time, which is next week...


Hi Bigdaddy,
Thanks a lot for the promising new. It feels so good to hear it. All our prayers will be answered shortly.


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Another Update from another friend - His Visa 189 Lodgement date was 21st July 2014 offshore applicant in singapore through MARA agent in hyderabad. He had called DIBP last monday to check the CO assignment. He was informed that CO's are currently working on last two weeks of june and first week of july applicants and he should hear from the CO in 2 weeks time, which is next week...


Hi Bigdaddy,
Thanks a lot for the promising news. It feels so good to hear the same. All our prayers will be answered shortly.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

raguvenkat said:


> Hi Bigdaddy,
> Thanks a lot for the promising news. It feels so good to hear the same. All our prayers will be answered shortly.


yes mate.... the wait is long and keeps me distracted from other activities that requires my attention..not that I am planning to relocate anytime soon from singapore to aussie land but just want to get over this and feel the achievement


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi bigdaddy
I hv one question. I hv applied from middle east so is it like it will take more time than from countries like Singapore.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july EOI 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> yes mate.... the wait is long and keeps me distracted from other activities that requires my attention..not that I am planning to relocate anytime soon from singapore to aussie land but just want to get over this and feel the achievement


Thanks for sharing these updates...was so much looking forward to this...glad to know that July applicants started getting grants 
Hope we all receive grants soon...!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

manpritjan said:


> Hi bigdaddy
> I hv one question. I hv applied from middle east so is it like it will take more time than from countries like Singapore.
> 
> SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july EOI 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


There inst any written information on this but taking notes from the past, its bit longer for applicants residing out of certain countries even though the nationality is different. 
There is a recent case on other thread which took 1 year.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Noticed that August 189 Thread has more participants/active than July..... 

Less number of applications in July = Faster grants for July and August..


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Noticed that August 189 Thread has more participants/active than July.....
> 
> Less number of applications in July = Faster grants for July and August..


Sounds like that, wish faster grants


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for your info.
Yes August thread looks more active may be more applicants in August.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone else got a Golden Mail/CO Allocation for July?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

*Still waiting for CO*

Dear July applicants,

I lodged my 189 application on 08 July, 2014 but no CO is assigned yet.

Does it take that long for Pakistani applicants? 

Wot should I do now?

any help is appreciated


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Till now only one case of 3rd july got grant. So july is not started for all. May be next week.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Dear July applicants,
> 
> I lodged my 189 application on 08 July, 2014 but no CO is assigned yet.
> 
> ...


CO allocation is going on for June applicants, so dont worry you are in the queue...just a wait of 15-20 days more at max.

Regards
thearc


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I called immi just now and after 40 minutes of waiting I finally got connected to an operator just to know that he can't tell me anything right now as the processing time is 3 months. He said for 189 applications approx. timeline at the moment is 3-4 months........was a rude guy, didn't even tell me the team which will be processing my application. 

Don't waste your time and money by calling immi 

Thanks,
Shells


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi , May I know which no u called ? Pls share


----------



## evolla (Aug 28, 2014)

Shells2012 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called immi just now and after 40 minutes of waiting I finally got connected to an operator just to know that he can't tell me anything right now as the processing time is 3 months. He said for 189 applications approx. timeline at the moment is 3-4 months........was a rude guy, didn't even tell me the team which will be processing my application.
> 
> ...


hi, don't worry a July 3 applicant had a direct grant last week. your grant is just around the corner! cheers!


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi , May I know which no u called ? Pls share


Hey, I called on 131881. From the options select 1, then 2 and again 1...this will take you to 189/190 visa enquires.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Shells2012 said:


> Hey, I called on 131881. From the options select 1, then 2 and again 1...this will take you to 189/190 visa enquires.


Thanks shells ... What should be the best time we can cal them . I mean IST ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Shells2012 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called immi just now and after 40 minutes of waiting I finally got connected to an operator just to know that he can't tell me anything right now as the processing time is 3 months. He said for 189 applications approx. timeline at the moment is 3-4 months........was a rude guy, didn't even tell me the team which will be processing my application.
> 
> ...


Hi there..... just ignore it....the guy must be running monday morning blues....and a advocacy of "dont call DIBP"..... There is no trend in any of the forums including expat forum to say its 4 months.... all applications are getting a decision within 3 months...

so chill and wait for your 2.5 - 3 months timeline...


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

wish said:


> Thanks shells ... What should be the best time we can cal them . I mean IST ?


I too read on the forum that the best time to call is early morning i.e. as soon as they start operating..so it would be anytime after 4:00 am IST (8:30am Australian Time)


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

cesc said:


> I have filed 190 visa - VIC sponsor.
> applied on 14/07/2014





cesc said:


> hi our PR was granted just few minutes back


Congrats


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Hi there..... just ignore it....the guy must be running monday morning blues....and a advocacy of "dont call DIBP"..... There is no trend in any of the forums including expat forum to say its 4 months.... all applications are getting a decision within 3 months...
> 
> so chill and wait for your 2.5 - 3 months timeline...


Yes...June applicants' timelines say so....I hope it remains the same for us as well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

Guys, got the most pleasant surprise of my life this morning.. Finally the wait is over.. Got a direct grant today morning!! Co team Brisbane team 32


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations! All the best in oz~


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

vip said:


> Guys, got the most pleasant surprise of my life this morning.. Finally the wait is over.. Got a direct grant today morning!! Co team Brisbane team 32


Wow.....so awesome....great timeline. Congratulations and Good luck for your future endeavours


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

vip said:


> Guys, got the most pleasant surprise of my life this morning.. Finally the wait is over.. Got a direct grant today morning!! Co team Brisbane team 32


Congrats Mate.... that's an awesome timeline..


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi
How to chk timeline. Whats timeline for VIP.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

vip said:


> Guys, got the most pleasant surprise of my life this morning.. Finally the wait is over.. Got a direct grant today morning!! Co team Brisbane team 32


Congrats dear!!!


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

vip said:


> Guys, got the most pleasant surprise of my life this morning.. Finally the wait is over.. Got a direct grant today morning!! Co team Brisbane team 32


Congrats


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

manpritjan said:


> Hi
> How to chk timeline. Whats timeline for VIP.
> 
> SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Timeline is basically the no. of days between visa lodgement and visa grant.....which you can find out from the person's signatures.


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

vip said:


> Guys, got the most pleasant surprise of my life this morning.. Finally the wait is over.. Got a direct grant today morning!! Co team Brisbane team 32


Congrats!!! :tea:


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum
> EA ASSESSMENT COMPLETED: 23-DEC-14||IELTS (11-Nov-13) W 7, R 7, L 8 , S 8, OVERALL 7.5|| EOI SUBMITTED: 23-MAY-14|| EOI INVITE (65 points): 26-MAY-14||PCC USA MARCH 2014 ||PCC India May 2014 ||MEDICAL 29 JUNE 2014||VISA LODGED(WIFE and ME) 04-JULY14|| ALL DOCUMENTS FRONT LOADED INCLUDING FORM 80 || CO: 13th Sept,2014|


Congrats mate... Another July Applicant


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi ,

Can anyone from the forum clear my doubt regarding the issue stated below.


my ACS letter stated that i become skilled for Oct 2010 onwards . when i filed my EOI i put my skilled employment correctly as per ACS letter.But when i filed my application my job starts from may 2010 onwards.So i filled the job start date as per my job letter.

This will anyway not gonna effect my EOI point score ,i invited on point 60 with 3 year skilled emplyment points.But i dont know whether i do right or wrong.Its confusing.

Please seniors , can throw some light on this.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys got direct grant today. 
Applied on 7th July

Thanks


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Guys got direct grant today.
> Applied on 7th July
> 
> Thanks


Great!
Did CO contact you earlier?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope
It was a direct grant


javedhp said:


> Great!
> Did CO contact you earlier?


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Guys got direct grant today.
> Applied on 7th July
> 
> Thanks


Soo happy for you dear!!! Congratulations


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

If your status is finalised then did you try online?
I logged into online system clicked on application link and then against my name I could find link view grant letter.

I also received in email.

If your status is finalised you should receive letter immediately. Please call them up.

Regards,
Ash


wish said:


> Hi seniors....
> Really need your advice .. my 189 has granted last on 11 Sep and I still not able to generate the grant letter . I have contacted my agent and he also said the same ... Should I call DIB P ? Or wait few more days .. I heard people got their letter immediately after the status changed to finalised.
> 
> Pls help ...


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

ashpin said:


> If your status is finalised then did you try online?
> I logged into online system clicked on application link and then against my name I could find link view grant letter.
> 
> I also received in email.
> ...


I applied tru agent and he also said that he never received any mail ... I import the application to my account and I could see the update there ... It's finilised ... 
Which online system you mention ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Guys got direct grant today.
> Applied on 7th July
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations... enjoi the day..


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Smart111 said:


> Hi all, I am a silent viewer of this forum,especially this thread. We are very happy to share our golden moments as we got our DIAMENT ( DIRECT) GRANT TODAY :first:. I AM GLAD TO SHARE MY TIME LINE AS BELOW.
> 
> 189 INVITED JUNE 14 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER 189 60 points IELTS 7.5 average
> APPLIED *8 July 14* (awaiting for getting 1 month old child passport) ( Myself, My wife ,My 3 year old daughter and 4 month old son(age as per today).
> ...



Congratulations.... party time


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Congratulations.... party time


Exactly, party time~


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS to alll those who have received their grant... makes me just a little hopeful everyday!!! ))


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Guys got direct grant today.
> Applied on 7th July
> 
> Thanks


Waooo

Many many congratulations


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

I did not apply through agent.
It is online.immi.gov.au

Regards,
Ash



wish said:


> I applied tru agent and he also said that he never received any mail ... I import the application to my account and I could see the update there ... It's finilised ...
> Which online system you mention ?


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

vip said:


> Guys, got the most pleasant surprise of my life this morning.. Finally the wait is over.. Got a direct grant today morning!! Co team Brisbane team 32


Wonderful, congratsss


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulation to all who got thier grant so far. Till now July 7th is the latest date where applicants got grant. I lodged on 25th. So two more weeks may be. Don't know when will my phone(the one which I keep aside by bed ) ring with a golden mail alert in my inbox. Patience is the virtue.Lets look forward to the great days ahead in Oz...


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

raguvenkat said:


> Congratulation to all who got thier grant so far. Till now July 7th is the latest date where applicants got grant. I lodged on 25th. So two more weeks may be. Don't know when will my phone(the one which I keep aside by bed ) ring with a golden mail alert in my inbox. Patience is the virtue.Lets look forward to the great days ahead in Oz...


nope,
there is one on a different thread got granted with application lodge on the 23rd of july.

Sub Class: 190 (223112)
VISA Lodged: 23rd July 2014
VISA Granted: 15th Sep 2014.


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

Spykey said:


> nope,
> there is one on a different thread got granted with application lodge on the 23rd of july.
> 
> Sub Class: 190 (223112)
> ...


Hi Spykey,

190 is having higher priority compared to 189. So 190 always have faster grants compared to 189. We have to consider only 189 timelines since I lodged in 189 category.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

I called DIBP Adelaide today ( 2 months milestone) and was answered by a lady. She mentioned that my application is still pending CO pickup....

She said the CO's are working on June 2nd week of applications... (different to what my friend was informed last week).... So there is no useful information provided or may be I called them too early...

However, the call solved a purpose. The last document that I uploaded was SG PCC on 20th August and the online status never changed to received from required. The lady on the line also confirmed that she is not able to see that document but she could see my Indian PCC uploaded in July. Its same for both the adult applicants. She suspects a system issue and asked me upload again, which I have done before writing this post. Sharing it for information only folks...


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> I called DIBP Adelaide today ( 2 months milestone) and was answered by a lady. She mentioned that my application is still pending CO pickup....
> 
> She said the CO's are working on June 2nd week of applications... (different to what my friend was informed last week).... So there is no useful information provided or may be I called them too early...
> 
> However, the call solved a purpose. The last document that I uploaded was SG PCC on 20th August and the online status never changed to received from required. The lady on the line also confirmed that she is not able to see that document but she could see my Indian PCC uploaded in July. Its same for both the adult applicants. She suspects a system issue and asked me upload again, which I have done before writing this post. Sharing it for information only folks...


Now, what is the status of today's uploaded doc ?

Thanks


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

mah said:


> Now, what is the status of today's uploaded doc ?
> 
> Thanks


Its still shows as required... experience from uploading other docs previously,tells me it will take two to three days to change into Received.


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Its still shows as required... experience from uploading other docs previously,tells me it will take two to three days to change into Received.


Hi Bigdaddy,
I too have a similar scenario like yours , we uploaded PCC of mine and my wife in sep 5th and 9th respectively. But still it says required in the immiaccount. I think it is a system issue and I need to upload it again as you did. Lets wait 2-3 days and see how it changes for you and I will act accordingly. Keep us posted with your status change.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Its still shows as required... experience from uploading other docs previously,tells me it will take two to three days to change into Received.


Thanks, i will certainly like to know when it turns to Received. Indeed, my PCC uploaded on 27 Aug, still shows Required.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

How do you know which team will be taking up your application and whether a CO has been allocated to you or not?

Also could someone please share what is required to be uploaded in travel docs section?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

thearc said:


> How do you know which team will be taking up your application and whether a CO has been allocated to you or not?
> 
> Also could someone please share what is required to be uploaded in travel docs section?



When a CO is assigned, You get an email from CO, which contains 

CO's and Team's names
List of docs to be uploaded
for travel section, hmm, need help from seniors in this forum

And also, you can see the above email in your immi-account under correspondence section


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Its still shows as required... experience from uploading other docs previously,tells me it will take two to three days to change into Received.


Let me know if status changes to received. I had uploaded my UAE PCC towards end of Aug and it's still Required. So if yours does change, i'll upload mine again.


Cheers


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> When a CO is assigned, You get an email from CO, which contains
> 
> CO's and Team's names
> List of docs to be uploaded
> ...


going by what has been said on this thread, bigdaddy didn't get such a mail, i may be wrong, if i remember right he called DIBP and they told him!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> going by what has been said on this thread, bigdaddy didn't get such a mail, i may be wrong, if i remember right he called DIBP and they told him!


Yes, that's right... from what i understand all cases gets assigned to a CO team within 30 - 45 days of the application lodge date _( This is what determines the backlog and workload, i suppose_)and subsequently gets picked up by a CO from the team for processing. The CO picks up the case and performs the initial review. The communication (email) is only initiated if there is a need for further documentation/clarification otherwise he goes in silent mode and applications gets set for a direct grant ..

Out of curiosity, I had called them around 5th week and got know the case is assigned to team Adelaide but no CO name given and rightly so coz it too early for CO pickup...

Called them again at 2 months milestone only to know that CO hasn't picked up my application yet... may be next week I guess and decision the week after.. or the information from front line was wrong and my grant is lined up for tomorrow's release :lol:


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got my fingers and toes all crossed for us july peeps!


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi All,

Just to inform you all that I have received that golden email today morning 8.42 am IST.I have got a direct grant and their was no initial communication from the CO to me.

I had uploaded everything except form 80. Please view my signature to view timelines.

Thanks to all forum members and almighty god to this point. Without this forum and god grace was very difficult to get through.


Now its party time....whooooooo

and all the best to all julylites , grant is nearing to you.....


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

dee567748 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received that golden email today morning 8.42 am IST.I have got a direct grant and their was no initial communication from the CO to me.
> 
> ...



22 july, great.

Congratsssss

Cheers


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Woww thts really gr8. Congrats.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Too good timeline for 189 subclass.

Congratulations Mate.


----------



## evolla (Aug 28, 2014)

dee567748 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received that golden email today morning 8.42 am IST.I have got a direct grant and their was no initial communication from the CO to me.
> 
> ...


WoW.. congrats mate and wish you all the best in your Oz life!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

dee567748 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received that golden email today morning 8.42 am IST.I have got a direct grant and their was no initial communication from the CO to me.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Buddy... Thats awesome timeline... we both share the same code... If not for the system glitch where some of my documents shows required, I would have expected a DG for myself but now looking for CO contact...

have a blast...


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

dee567748 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received that golden email today morning 8.42 am IST.I have got a direct grant and their was no initial communication from the CO to me.
> 
> ...


Wow...super quick


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Brisbane team seems to be more active than Adelaide this month....it was other way around last month...


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

dee567748 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received that golden email today morning 8.42 am IST.I have got a direct grant and their was no initial communication from the CO to me.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting. So sad


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

huubang said:


> I'm still waiting. So sad


Dont worry mate, just a matter or few more days..
July applicants getting grants is giving me some hopes now (lodged on 31st July)


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

dee567748 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received that golden email today morning 8.42 am IST.I have got a direct grant and their was no initial communication from the CO to me.
> 
> ...


congratulations! enjoy a none stressed out day! cos I'm sure you were before the grant...


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Copying over your past notes, now that you have a grant...How did you manage to come over this situation ? Can you please share some details....



dee567748 said:


> I think you not get my point exactly. I have uploaded around 60 document to my account ,
> Now when I am attaching doc it display " unable to upload doc , attachment limit exceed".
> 
> I don't know what to do now...


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Reca said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share good news.
> PR granted for us.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## neharc (May 28, 2014)

*Neha*

Hi all,

even I m in the same boat.. I had lodged my 189 visa on 9th July, but haven't heard anything.

Good that this July group is created


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Copying over your past notes, now that you have a grant...How did you manage to come over this situation ? Can you please share some details....


Hi ,

I called UP DIBP on last thrusday and explained the situation and they advised me to sent the required document which i think be a part of VISA assessment to below email addresses.

[email protected].

I mailed them on last friday and after that on tuseday morning i got the grant.

HTH


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

neharc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> even I m in the same boat.. I had lodged my 189 visa on 9th July, but haven't heard anything.
> 
> Good that this July group is created


Me too - lodged 25th July - acknowledgement states GSM Adelaide - but yet to hear anything about CO assignment 

any one else apart from Neha and me - July applicants who still dont have CO ?


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Congratulations Buddy... Thats awesome timeline... we both share the same code... If not for the system glitch where some of my documents shows required, I would have expected a DG for myself but now looking for CO contact...
> 
> have a blast...


you can just called UP on this number 0061731367000 and explained what you are facing. i did the same and worked for me .If ur application is decision ready then you might get the grant in one or two days,


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Me too - lodged 25th July - acknowledgement states GSM Adelaide - but yet to hear anything about CO assignment
> 
> any one else apart from Neha and me - July applicants who still dont have CO ?


Why have you never counted me in? I have no CO too


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

wish said:


> HI all ,
> 
> Somebody can say the contact number of gsm adelade ?
> Very urgent
> Thx


Call on this number 0061731367000, wait time is 30 sec only.You can explained your situation and they will advise you about the same.


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> Me too - lodged 25th July - acknowledgement states GSM Adelaide - but yet to hear anything about CO assignment
> 
> any one else apart from Neha and me - July applicants who still dont have CO ?




CO will not contact you if all your applied documents are Ok.They will sent you an email with a direct Grant.


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All, Just to inform you that i got my first CO contact today asking for PCC/Medical. Visa applied on July 5th.. Good Luck to all


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Just to update july applicants. Today one of my friend applied on 09th july got grant.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

dee567748 said:


> Call on this number 0061731367000, wait time is 30 sec only.You can explained your situation and they will advise you about the same.


What should be the best time we can cal this no ?


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

wish said:


> What should be the best time we can cal this no ?


they are 4.30 hr ahead from us ..You can call morning 9 AM IST as well,


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear All,

I received the grant today. I have not received the letter yet but I can find my details in VEVO.
It was direct grant. I applied on 4th July.
I want to say that to everyone and this forum was great support and amazing motivation wahile waiting for the grant.
Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants !


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

javedhp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the grant today. I have not received the letter yet but I can find my details in VEVO.
> It was direct grant. I applied on 4th July.
> ...


Congratulations dear!!!


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Even I am yet to get a CO
Applied on 31 July

Anyways congrats to all who got a grant
Party hard guys


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

thearc said:


> Even I am yet to get a CO
> Applied on 31 July
> 
> Anyways congrats to all who got a grant
> Party hard guys


I applied on the 31st of July as well and still waiting..


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

javedhp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the grant today. I have not received the letter yet but I can find my details in VEVO.
> It was direct grant. I applied on 4th July.
> ...


Congrats!!! Enjoy.


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

so I called today.... I have to say they were very polite... but our case has not been allocated to a case officer yet. but we should know in a couple of days... the health has been finalized.

but she did say we could check the immi.gov.au for allocation dates under 189 visa category because its been updated and more accurate. 

eitherway i guess we'll (husband and i) be waiting for a while.... :'(


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> so I called today.... I have to say they were very polite... but our case has not been allocated to a case officer yet. but we should know in a couple of days... the health has been finalized.
> 
> but she did say we could check the immi.gov.au for allocation dates under 189 visa category because its been updated and more accurate.
> 
> eitherway i guess we'll (husband and i) be waiting for a while.... :'(


Thanks for sharing... cases assigned to Adelaide seems to be slow as they are still working on June... cases assigned to Brisbane seems to be a faster turnaround.


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

*CO Assigned today!*

Received email advising me that CO has been assigned to me.

Team 33
GSM Brisbane

Wish me luck guys !


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Marc283 said:


> Received email advising me that CO has been assigned to me.
> 
> Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> ...


All the best mate.... couple of questions to the help forum readers

1. Did you front load all the docs or you have any pending docs ?

2. what does the email content say... if you dont mind can you paste the content of the email with privacy content protected..


----------



## ask2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Marc283 said:


> Received email advising me that CO has been assigned to me.
> 
> Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> ...



Good Luck !


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> All the best mate.... couple of questions to the help forum readers
> 
> 1. Did you front load all the docs or you have any pending docs ?
> 
> 2. what does the email content say... if you dont mind can you paste the content of the email with privacy content protected..



Congratulations Marc... 

but if you don't mind do you mind answering the questions above.... I've been asking the same things and no one seems to be answering the 1st question.


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,
I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.


Hey congrats mate.. 
What date did you lodge your application?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

deloholicw said:


> so I called today.... I have to say they were very polite... but our case has not been allocated to a case officer yet. but we should know in a couple of days... the health has been finalized.
> 
> but she did say we could check the immi.gov.au for allocation dates under 189 visa category because its been updated and more accurate.
> 
> eitherway i guess we'll (husband and i) be waiting for a while.... :'(


Hi 
Are you also tracking via ImmAccount or is your agent doing this for you?
Cheers,


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.


Congrats Buddy... Which team Adelaide or Brisbane...


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.


Congrats dear!!! What a great timeline...btw from which team you got the grant??


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

thearc said:


> Hey congrats mate..
> What date did you lodge your application?


Thanks . I did the application on July 25th.


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Hi
> Are you also tracking via ImmAccount or is your agent doing this for you?
> Cheers,


Hi Nish

I was the one who did all the work, our Agent took us around the mulberry bush and delayed our entire process by about 5 months.... so we said bye to him and got on our way alone!

I track the IMMI account _everyday like a prayer._
and then log in to the expat forum!!! this has now become my daily routine.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

deloholicw said:


> Hi Nish
> 
> I was the one who did all the work, our Agent took us around the mulberry bush and delayed our entire process by about 5 months.... so we said bye to him and got on our way alone!
> 
> ...


Hahaa trust me this is what everyone in May June n July club who hasnt received a grant yet is doing  (part of daily routine now)


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

anujsoni said:


> Congrats dear!!! What a great timeline...btw from which team you got the grant??


Hi ,
Thanks a lot for your wishes.I got it from Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow. July folks are moving really fast. June guys are lagging behind. :-(


----------



## neharc (May 28, 2014)

Hi All,
just to inform everyone..I got my CO allocated..I had lodged my application on 9th July, with 65 points, under the category "Accountant" lane:


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

neharc said:


> Hi All,
> just to inform everyone..I got my CO allocated..I had lodged my application on 9th July, with 65 points, under the category "Accountant" lane:


Which team??


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations to all those who got their grants today....


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

with the increasing number of grants around my lodge date of 23rd July, I have an interesting query.

I'm travelling to melbourne next week on holiday on my valid tourist visa. What happens if I do get grant and I'm in Australia, does that count as my initial landing?


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisvar said:


> with the increasing number of grants around my lodge date of 23rd July, I have an interesting query.
> 
> I'm travelling to melbourne next week on holiday on my valid tourist visa. What happens if I do get grant and I'm in Australia, does that count as my initial landing?


I think you need to re enter if I'm not mistaken. because my friend has applied under subclass 300 and was asked to join her husband with a tourist visa untill the visa is finalized. but once she has been granted her visa she has to go back to her homr country and re enter as a PR holder...

this is becausr you are currently holding a tourist visa and will be entering again (after grant) as a PR holder...


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> I think you need to re enter if I'm not mistaken. because my friend has applied under subclass 300 and was asked to join her husband with a tourist visa untill the visa is finalized. but once she has been granted her visa she has to go back to her homr country and re enter as a PR holder...
> 
> this is becausr you are currently holding a tourist visa and will be entering again (after grant) as a PR holder...


yea my thoughts were along the same lines.


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

189 lodged on 4th July, got grant today


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

pratikj said:


> 189 lodged on 4th July, got grant today



Cool

Congrats


----------



## Dear Champ (Sep 16, 2014)

Cong !! to all the Julities that have received grants. !! Good luck


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Thanks for sharing... cases assigned to Adelaide seems to be slow as they are still working on June... cases assigned to Brisbane seems to be a faster turnaround.


My theory seems to be true... so far majority of the July grants were from brisbane and cases assigned to Adelaide is taking long time *compartively* but certainly well within the 3 months milestone....

Guess Adelaide is still working on June applications.


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

Got CO assigned today to GSM Brisbane team 33 but still no grant


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> My theory seems to be true... so far majority of the July grants were from brisbane and cases assigned to Adelaide is taking long time *compartively* but certainly well within the 3 months milestone....
> 
> Guess Adelaide is still working on June applications.


I hope your theory is true as I am assigned to Brisbane... Let's see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Hello guys.. Count me in.. Lodged Late July.. Timeline as below.. Anxious....


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

huubang said:


> Got CO assigned today to GSM Brisbane team 33 but still no grant


Hi mate... how did you know about your CO assignment ?

Did you make a call to DIBP or Did you receive an email from them....


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Hi mate... how did you know about your CO assignment ?
> 
> Did you make a call to DIBP or Did you receive an email from them....


How did you know your CO assignment then?

I received an email from them asking me to confirm that my spouse does not have functional English. I confirmed the same in my replied to them...


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

huubang said:


> How did you know your CO assignment then?
> 
> I received an email from them asking me to confirm that my spouse does not have functional English. I confirmed the same in my replied to them...



Thats good news, you got CO.

You gonna get grant shortly


----------



## neharc (May 28, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Which team??


From Adelaide.

Mine is a complicated case though, husbands passport is not ready..its been two months that he made his passport application


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

neharc said:


> From Adelaide.
> 
> Mine is a complicated case though, husbands passport is not ready..its been two months that he made his passport application


Two months passed, no passport. Cant believe.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

neharc said:


> From Adelaide.
> 
> Mine is a complicated case though, husbands passport is not ready..its been two months that he made his passport application


What is the current status of passport?? Police verification done or is it still pending?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Folks... new week, new beginning, new grants...

All the best


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Folks... new week, new beginning, new grants...
> 
> All the best


Good luck to everyone...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Folks... new week, new beginning, new grants...
> 
> All the best


fingers crossed! 🙏


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

usually friday's and monday's are slow grants days... the real action should pickup tomorrow...

Team adelaide pls get active for july applicants..


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck everyone. I am still working on my Ielts but reading these posts from everyone really motivates me.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Review of the skilled migration and temporary activity visa programmes


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

:brushteeth: Any grants/CO allocations today??


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

yes someone got grand on a different thread:

Originally Posted by deepeshneo007 View Post
Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy ! Now i know the feeling of writing this post.

Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months it will happen

It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

No grants reported for July today so far.... 'Monday morning blues' and 'thank god its friday' make the DIBP grant days to just three - tuesday, wednesday & thursday... The wait isnt killing but just the login to the IMMI and gmail inorder to not to miss any communication, has touched its heights... The comms should reflect in the IMMI portal which would take the spam filters out of question and puts the minds at peace...


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> No grants reported for July today so far.... 'Monday morning blues' and 'thank god its friday' make the DIBP grant days to just three - tuesday, wednesday & thursday... The wait isnt killing but just the login to the IMMI and gmail inorder to not to miss any communication, has touched its heights... The comms should reflect in the IMMI portal which would take the spam filters out of question and puts the minds at peace...




from other thread:

I have been following this forum for last many months and i feel my duty to update everyone about my grant.

I got grant today and below some of the Main timelines.

Visa Applied - 11 July 2014, 263111 code , 189 visa, 60 points
Direct Grant - 22 Sep.
Team 8 Adelaide
Visa is for myself, spouse and kid.
It was onshore application

Wish everyone in wait a speedy grant.

Cheers.


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

from other thread again: retake retake is online now
New Member


Join Date: Jul 2014
Location: Singapore
Posts: 38
Rep Power: 0
retake is on a distinguished road
10 likes received
11 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from philippines. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Thanks everyone for all the support and sharing. Got my golden grant today. 

See ya Down Under!

__________________
261313 | 189 | EOI (65 Points): 12 Jun 2014 | Invited: 22 June 2014 | Visa lodged: 23 June 2014 | Medicals Completed July 10 | Frontloaded Police Clearance July 18 | CO/Grant : Sept 22


----------



## Australia.Sydney (Sep 22, 2014)

*189 July applicant*

Hi all!

I have the same concern. I've got no idea what's happening on my visa application. I lodged my application last July 18 but I haven't heard anything from them since.


----------



## neharc (May 28, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> What is the current status of passport?? Police verification done or is it still pending?


I have checking with all the police officers that I can try. I have also lodged complaints with the Passport office..
Still not got any response.


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I got an email from CO requesting 'Evidence of Character' for my wife and myself on 20th Sept. Brisbance Team 33. Lodgement date : 15th July 2014. 189 visa


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an email from CO requesting 'Evidence of Character' for my wife and myself on 20th Sept. Brisbance Team 33. Lodgement date : 15th July 2014. 189 visa


Great !!!

Submit them ASAP !! 

Your grant is very near then..


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi bigdaddy,

May I please ask you the status of your last uploaded document? Has it been changed to RECEIVED?

Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an email from CO requesting 'Evidence of Character' for my wife and myself on 20th Sept. Brisbance Team 33. Lodgement date : 15th July 2014. 189 visa


Does this mean just PCC or Form 80 as well?


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Does this mean just PCC or Form 80 as well?


I think it would be both. I havent uploaded either of them yet.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Hi
Need your suggestion guys...
is it safe to call up immi dept for an update on my application, or will it further delay my proceedings.
Understand many members have lodged their application way before me, I did it on 30th July.
Your advise pls, timeline as below... 
Regards


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

bethel_pune said:


> Hi
> Need your suggestion guys...
> is it safe to call up immi dept for an update on my application, or will it further delay my proceedings.
> Understand many members have lodged their application way before me, I did it on 30th July.
> ...


Better wait for some time. I don't think it will cause any delays though but won't be much helpful either as co has been allocated to few July members and they ll tell you to wait.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

bethel_pune said:


> Hi
> Need your suggestion guys...
> is it safe to call up immi dept for an update on my application, or will it further delay my proceedings.
> Understand many members have lodged their application way before me, I did it on 30th July.
> ...


Wait and call them at 2.5 months.... calling them early is not going to harm your application but it wont give you any useful information


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

mah said:


> Hi bigdaddy,
> 
> May I please ask you the status of your last uploaded document? Has it been changed to RECEIVED?
> 
> Thanks


Nope... it still shows as "required"


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

No grants today? surprising :O


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Wait and call them at 2.5 months.... calling them early is not going to harm your application but it wont give you any useful information


Noted. Shall wait until mid Oct.. 
Kinda anxious..
Thanks


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Nope... it still shows as "required"


Thank you


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> No grants today? surprising :O



 Not a good news


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

mah said:


> Not a good news


I think, they've met their KPI for the month and won't be granting any until 29th SEP.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

lets hope that isnt the case and all july guys get their grants asap..
poor souls from august like me are already biting nails...god


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> I was contacted by my CO for the first time on 16th September and was asked to upload bunch of docs for me and my wife. I was given 28 days "response time" for this.
> 
> On 17th I emailed my CO that I am not able to submit Meds and IELTS of my wife as we are expecting a baby soon , and therefore please extend my "response time" by 2 months at least.
> 
> ...


I assume, the CO will not have a look at your file until 28 days period is over. You can then request again for an extension. I am guessing that 28 days is the maximum extension they can provide at a time. However, I would advise you to give them a call now and get a confirmation of course of action from them.


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

Just called the immigration to get a status update on my application.

They said they are currently poccessing mid july applications..

I applied end of july, so it should be in a couple of weeks..


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Spykey said:


> Just called the immigration to get a status update on my application.
> 
> They said they are currently poccessing mid july applications..
> 
> I applied end of july, so it should be in a couple of weeks..


Nice... thanks for sharing


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

radical said:


> I assume, the CO will not have a look at your file until 28 days period is over. You can then request again for an extension. I am guessing that 28 days is the maximum extension they can provide at a time. However, I would advise you to give them a call now and get a confirmation of course of action from them.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

Spykey said:


> Just called the immigration to get a status update on my application.
> 
> They said they are currently poccessing mid july applications..
> 
> I applied end of july, so it should be in a couple of weeks..


I wish what they told you is true.....desperately waiting to hear from immi :fingerscrossed: and the wait is getting tough day by day


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Spykey said:


> Just called the immigration to get a status update on my application.
> 
> They said they are currently poccessing mid july applications..
> 
> I applied end of july, so it should be in a couple of weeks..


Thanks for sharing mate! Anything helps when you're waiting...
What did they say about your application? Have you been assigned a CO team yet?


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks for sharing mate! Anything helps when you're waiting...
> What did they say about your application? Have you been assigned a CO team yet?


yes they said no CO allocated yet..

But it will be handled by Adelaide Team.

thats all


----------



## krishofmla (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello People..

I have filed my visa sub class 189 application last week . I had earlier got positive assessment from vetassess in which my employment for 2 years and 6 months had got certified positively. However, I realised that the degree assessed was M Com and not CA.. So i added some more experience in my 189 application which i had not added while doing Vetasses assessment ..

What will be the outcome ?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Spykey said:


> Just called the immigration to get a status update on my application.
> 
> They said they are currently poccessing mid july applications..
> 
> I applied end of july, so it should be in a couple of weeks..


thanks Spykey. U called Adelaide or Brisbane team?


----------



## semicharmed13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi I applied Onshore for a 189 July 21st, no news or contact yet, my husband is offshore however, I dont know if that complicates things. Hoping for a grant soon so that my other half can join me...Good luck all and congrats to those who have already heard back with a grant! xx


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> thanks Spykey. U called Adelaide or Brisbane team?


I called Brisbane!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Victoria will not accept new applications from Octobers onwards for software occupations
> 
> Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


ah... finally the expected as happened as expected... for long the job market analyst have been making loud voice against the influx of immigrants against what is needed and i guess finally it has been heard by the labor ministry.... there wasn't any consideration of new people ( citizens) entering the job market from college/universities in the current yearly labor demand numbers and it was hurting the economy badly and it was a double side sword - Foreigners/Immigrants earning and spending/saving in home country, there by no driving consumer expenditure and unemployment rate is consuming national benefits without contribution... 

RBA Governor stevens has been quoting surplus labor as one of the reasons for high umemployment as a broken record for last few months.

While In no way, I am discouraging or sending negative vibes but my view is that this was an expected move and will spread across all states in slow phase...


----------



## Dear Champ (Sep 16, 2014)

Bad news to start the day. Atleast it does mention that all the pending would be cleared, but this it is going to be a doubt on weather they would grant or not. Still subjective.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

*Granted!!*

Hi All,
Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::third:eace::rockon:

I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.

All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear Champ said:


> Bad news to start the day. Atleast it does mention that all the pending would be cleared, but this it is going to be a doubt on weather they would grant or not. Still subjective.


Shouldnt affect the existing applications, if at all there is some reality in what we are guessing...


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::third:eace::rockon:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> ...


Congratulations nishbhar!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

huubang said:


> Guys, I need your opinion on this.
> 
> I have just been informed by the CO that I do not qualify for 3 years overseas experience. I was shocked as my friend who has the same experience as me already got a grant.
> 
> ...


Hi mate.... sorry to hear that...but the CO is correct... you cannot count your experience prior to may 2012... there is tons of discussion on this topic in this thread...

is the CO expecting any response from you.... what happens if you loose the points on overseas experience, does your points comes below 60 ?

I see you have 70 points in your signature, guess you should be okay as long as it doesnt go below 65, as that invitation round that you got picked up dominated by 65 points


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

huubang said:


> I think the CO is correct as I didn't go through the ACS guideline thoroughly. However, I don't understand why my friend with exactly the same experience could go through and get the grant!!!


may be CO overlooked that part... suggest you dont quote your friends case to the CO and get him in trouble LOL..


btw, the CO was from which team ? Brisbane or Adelaide ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

HUubang signature details 

Visa 189 | ANZSCO 261112 (System Analyst) | IELTS 8 | EOI 70 pts | Invitation 23 June | Visa Lodged 14 July | All Docs Uploaded 7 Aug | CO Assigned 19 Sep | Grant 



189 July applications are being looked into...


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

*Grant Received*

Would like to inform the forum that we received our grant yesterday. Details below. 
The forum has been very helpful and made our wait a lot easier.


Category : 189 
Occupation : 263111 
Points : 60 
Invitation: 24 th May 14 
Visa Lodged: 18th July 2014 
Grant: 24 Sep 2014


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

GurgaonCouple said:


> Would like to inform the forum that we received our grant yesterday. Details below.
> The forum has been very helpful and made our wait a lot easier.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Both.... can you please share the team that provided you the grant.. Adelaide or brisbane ?


----------



## Haadka (Jun 10, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Hi mate.... sorry to hear that...but the CO is correct... you cannot count your experience prior to may 2012... there is tons of discussion on this topic in this thread...
> 
> is the CO expecting any response from you.... what happens if you loose the points on overseas experience, does your points comes below 60 ?
> 
> I see you have 70 points in your signature, guess you should be okay as long as it doesnt go below 65, as that invitation round that you got picked up dominated by 65 points


Sorry I get why his experience was not counted, can you send me links explaining that

Thank you


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

It was brisbane.gsm.team33


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

GurgaonCouple said:


> Would like to inform the forum that we received our grant yesterday. Details below.
> The forum has been very helpful and made our wait a lot easier.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Nice to hear this good news.


----------



## Dear Champ (Sep 16, 2014)

Cong to all those who grants today. Best wishes !!!


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

GurgaonCouple said:


> Would like to inform the forum that we received our grant yesterday. Details below.
> The forum has been very helpful and made our wait a lot easier.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear!! You from gurgaon??


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

anujsoni said:


> Congratulations dear!! You from gurgaon??


I guess that is why they would have chosen that ID


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*congrats*



GurgaonCouple said:


> Would like to inform the forum that we received our grant yesterday. Details below.
> The forum has been very helpful and made our wait a lot easier.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations.,!
Was it Brisbane or Adelaide team?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Seniors,


I have query regarding documents upload for 189 visa.

I have read in the DIBP guidelines that the maximum number of files for Skilled migration is 60. 

(Attach documents to an online application)

Is that include both primary and secondary?
I am claiming spouse skills also, please confirm 60 in total or for one person.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> 
> I have query regarding documents upload for 189 visa.
> ...


60 in total.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Another week goes by with few grants for July..


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Another week goes by with few grants for July..




True


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

GurgaonCouple said:


> Would like to inform the forum that we received our grant yesterday. Details below.
> The forum has been very helpful and made our wait a lot easier.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats dear


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::third:eace::rockon:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> ...


Nice, congrats


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Called DIBP Melbourne as it's been 10 weeks since my application and it got connected in no time. 
The officer on information line was so polite and morning greets were exchanged. He took the TRN number and checked my file to confirm the the case has now been assigned to a officer and he could see the case officer initials on the file (note: remember it was earlier assigned to a team). However it's not been processed. The CO assignment to files happens on a weekly basis so the CO most likely will work on the case today (note: last day of the week) else it will be processed next week(note:goes as backlog). He was kind enough to check my PCC document status which shows as required in the immi portal and confirm both my uploads were received and no issues with upload (meaning docs can be opened).

He was able to say the periods when I contacted them...so they do maintain call log... So calling after 10 weeks will make the call worth...calculate weeks for your files as some months have five weeks


----------



## evolla (Aug 28, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Called DIBP Melbourne as it's been 10 weeks since my application and it got connected in no time.
> The officer on information line was so polite and morning greets were exchanged. He took the TRN number and checked my file to confirm the the case has now been assigned to a officer and he could see the case officer initials on the file (note: remember it was earlier assigned to a team). However it's not been processed. The CO assignment to files happens on a weekly basis so the CO most likely will work on the case today (note: last day of the week) else it will be processed next week(note:goes as backlog). He was kind enough to check my PCC document status which shows as required in the immi portal and confirm both my uploads were received and no issues with upload (meaning docs can be opened).
> 
> He was able to say the periods when I contacted them...so they do maintain call log... So calling after 10 weeks will make the call worth...calculate weeks for your files as some months have five weeks


Thanks for sharing @bigdaddy


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

I've burst into tears this morning when I received a grant just now.

Thanks all for your support and wish you all speedy grants.

Cheers


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats huubang


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> Congrats huubang


Thanks. Wish you speedy grant too


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

huubang said:


> I've burst into tears this morning when I received a grant just now.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Huubang.....party hard


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

huubang said:


> I've burst into tears this morning when I received a grant just now.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!! phew! all the worrying yesterday, and then some awesome news today!!!!


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Called DIBP Melbourne as it's been 10 weeks since my application and it got connected in no time.
> The officer on information line was so polite and morning greets were exchanged. He took the TRN number and checked my file to confirm the the case has now been assigned to a officer and he could see the case officer initials on the file (note: remember it was earlier assigned to a team). However it's not been processed. The CO assignment to files happens on a weekly basis so the CO most likely will work on the case today (note: last day of the week) else it will be processed next week(note:goes as backlog). He was kind enough to check my PCC document status which shows as required in the immi portal and confirm both my uploads were received and no issues with upload (meaning docs can be opened).
> 
> He was able to say the periods when I contacted them...so they do maintain call log... So calling after 10 weeks will make the call worth...calculate weeks for your files as some months have five weeks


oh thats some good news for you!!! 

Thanks for sharing.. I guess DIBP is still clearing up June eh! .... Patience!!!! hwell:


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> Congratulations!!! phew! all the worrying yesterday, and then some awesome news today!!!!


Ya. I was damn scared yesterday and also the guy answering my call today was totally not helpful at all...

Thanks man


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> oh thats some good news for you!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.. I guess DIBP is still clearing up June eh! .... Patience!!!! hwell:


Yes mate... Adelaide is running slow and Brisbane is faster.... June Applicants assigned to Adelaide are still being processed... so guess it going to be another week or so...


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Yes mate... Adelaide is running slow and Brisbane is faster.... June Applicants assigned to Adelaide are still being processed... so guess it going to be another week or so...


Just curious what determines that destiny? Did you choose Adelaide or something that makes you assigned to Adelaide team or it's just a random luck?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

huubang said:


> Just curious what determines that destiny? Did you choose Adelaide or something that makes you assigned to Adelaide team or it's just a random luck?


Its a random assignment..


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

huubang said:


> Just curious what determines that destiny? Did you choose Adelaide or something that makes you assigned to Adelaide team or it's just a random luck?


You get randomly selected i think! hmm. 

Or where you address your PCC to?


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Huubang,

Need to know, have you had any documents with status Required before grant ?

Thanks


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

huubang said:


> I've burst into tears this morning when I received a grant just now.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats huubang!!


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

mah said:


> Huubang,
> 
> Need to know, have you had any documents with status Required before grant ?
> 
> Thanks


A lot. Those that I don't have like Australia experiences...


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

huubang said:


> A lot. Those that I don't have like Australia experiences...


I mean to ask, those documents you uploadede but status never chaned to received from recommended ?


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

mah said:


> I mean to ask, those documents you uploadede but status never chaned to received from recommended ?


No I don't have but I uploaded before the system glitch which several folks have been talking about... Anyway don't worry about it. If CO can't find they will ask again. There are people whose status changed to Received but CO still asks again. So stop worrying these trivial things and focus on your inner peace to wait


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

huubang said:


> No I don't have but I uploaded before the system glitch which several folks have been talking about... Anyway don't worry about it. If CO can't find they will ask again. There are people whose status changed to Received but CO still asks again. So stop worrying these trivial things and focus on your inner peace to wait


Agreed


----------



## Francis Moore (Dec 21, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Called DIBP Melbourne as it's been 10 weeks since my application and it got connected in no time.
> The officer on information line was so polite and morning greets were exchanged. He took the TRN number and checked my file to confirm the the case has now been assigned to a officer and he could see the case officer initials on the file (note: remember it was earlier assigned to a team). However it's not been processed. The CO assignment to files happens on a weekly basis so the CO most likely will work on the case today (note: last day of the week) else it will be processed next week(note:goes as backlog). He was kind enough to check my PCC document status which shows as required in the immi portal and confirm both my uploads were received and no issues with upload (meaning docs can be opened).
> 
> He was able to say the periods when I contacted them...so they do maintain call log... So calling after 10 weeks will make the call worth...calculate weeks for your files as some months have five weeks


Thank you for this information bigdaddy.
Some people have said on this forum that the date on the "Last Updated" feature on immiaaccount changes from the date an application was initially created once a CO has been allocated. Is that the same with your case? Cheers!


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Called DIBP Melbourne as it's been 10 weeks since my application and it got connected in no time.
> The officer on information line was so polite and morning greets were exchanged. He took the TRN number and checked my file to confirm the the case has now been assigned to a officer and he could see the case officer initials on the file (note: remember it was earlier assigned to a team). However it's not been processed. The CO assignment to files happens on a weekly basis so the CO most likely will work on the case today (note: last day of the week) else it will be processed next week(note:goes as backlog). He was kind enough to check my PCC document status which shows as required in the immi portal and confirm both my uploads were received and no issues with upload (meaning docs can be opened).
> 
> He was able to say the periods when I contacted them...so they do maintain call log... So calling after 10 weeks will make the call worth...calculate weeks for your files as some months have five weeks


Thanks, it really helped


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

deloholicw said:


> You get randomly selected i think! hmm.
> 
> Or where you address your PCC to?


Hi Deloholic
My PCC is not addressed to specific immigr team ....what is meant by your comment ? 
I have my PCC letter as to whomsoever it concerns and I have stamp on my passport addressed to Australia High Commission. Can you pls guide ?

thanks
Nish


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

huubang said:


> I've burst into tears this morning when I received a grant just now.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations !


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

mah said:


> Agreed



Hallo, this morning I received an email from my CO (Adelaide Team 4) asking for my PCC, which I already uploaded on 11 September on ImmiAccount. 
I am afraid that the system didn't upload those docs as on ImmiAccount the status for PCC was still "required" instead of "received". 
This morning I sent to CO my PCC through e-mail. 

Do you suggest to wait for the grant or to call on Monday to be sure he has received it? 

On the official letter they say to wait for 7 working days for a reply.... 
Thanks for your suggestions. I am happy for the CO but also a bit disappointed for this set back, because my should be a direct grant!


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Gigio said:


> Hallo, this morning I received an email from my CO (Adelaide Team 4) asking for my PCC, which I already uploaded on 11 September on ImmiAccount.
> I am afraid that the system didn't upload those docs as on ImmiAccount the status for PCC was still "required" instead of "received".
> This morning I sent to CO my PCC through e-mail.
> 
> ...


It is quite normal CO asks docs from applicants what they already uploaded.

Since you have sent PCC to CO through email therefore it would be better if you wait.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Gigio said:


> Hallo, this morning I received an email from my CO (Adelaide Team 4) asking for my PCC, which I already uploaded on 11 September on ImmiAccount.
> I am afraid that the system didn't upload those docs as on ImmiAccount the status for PCC was still "required" instead of "received".
> This morning I sent to CO my PCC through e-mail.
> 
> ...


At times they may request the same document if it is not uploaded properly or not clear ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

When CO ask for additional documents, should I email them or upload them? Would emailing make her look at the new docs faster (since the email would make her look at application)?


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> When CO ask for additional documents, should I email them or upload them? Would emailing make her look at the new docs faster (since the email would make her look at application)?


I did both: uploading again (as the status changed to requested) and sent by mail...finger crossed!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I did both: uploading again (as the status changed to requested) and sent by mail...finger crossed!


You will have your grant within the next friday...


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> You will have your grant within the next friday...


I really hope so!!! We really would like to start looking for a job, selecting new school for our older daughter, inform our nanny, look for a house...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

People please have a look at this link to see how many Grants or CO allocation every weekday .

This is a ray of hope for all of us who are waiting to see how many Grants happen each day...

All the Best to all of us  

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...QSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=gmail#gid=85


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

panda.seema said:


> People please have a look at this link to see how many Grants or CO allocation every weekday .
> 
> This is a ray of hope for all of us who are waiting to see how many Grants happen each day...
> 
> ...


As per the tracker.. all the July grants have come from Brisbane team only....God knows when will Adelaide team start giving grants to us....I hope soon


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

How do you know which team is going to give the Grant. One of my friend who applied on 30th June got a Grant on 25th Sept from Adelaide Team.

I wonder on what basis they are picking up the application


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

panda.seema said:


> How do you know which team is going to give the Grant. One of my friend who applied on 30th June got a Grant on 25th Sept from Adelaide Team.
> 
> I wonder on what basis they are picking up the application


yeah that's what I meant....Adelaide team is still working on June applicants. My application is allocated to Adelaide team too and I know more July applicants on this forum who have their cases with Adelaide team but no one has rcvd grant as of now. It seems they are utilising complete 3 months time. On the other hand Brisbane team is giving grants within 8-10 weeks. 
Dn't know on what basis they pick the application....I guess its sheer luck


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

189 lodged 4th July, grant received 19th Sept. Occ: Developer Programmer. EOI 75 points. Seems reasonable time frame, considering most other applicants, i.e. 2-3 months processing.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

A new week begins....wish you all grants this week..


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

All the Best for all July members this week to get the Golden Mail.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Monday morning blues again ?....hald day gone and no grants reported yet..


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

At 3.30 pm local time I called the Adelaide office and the voice said the office was closed...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Gigio said:


> At 3.30 pm local time I called the Adelaide office and the voice said the office was closed...


Guys I believe it's a public holiday today

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys I believe it's a public holiday today
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Monday 29th Sept - Family & Community Day (Holiday)

Even next monday is holiday (6th Oct - Labour Day)..


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> Monday 29th Sept - Family & Community Day (Holiday)
> 
> Even next monday is holiday (6th Oct - Labour Day)..




Oooooops


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Just checked their DIBP site...its a holiday only for WA and ACT... it doesnt affect brisbane or adelaide teams.


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

so. we called DIBP today because its 10 weeks... gave the TRN and they couldn't find the application. afterwhich i gave my husbands passport number so they wanted to speak to him ad he is the main applicant.

I just wanted to know if we have been allocated to a team.. she said we've been allocated to a CO but she cannot say from which team.. then she asked if our documents are in order and my husband said yes but do double check. then she said everything seems to be fine and has been accepted. and we will hear from us shortly (in the next few days or weeks i assume since i dont want to assume too close and be disappointed)

so yes. CO has been allocated. dunno which team. but they are currently assessing our docs.. so fingers crossed. for me and everybody else..


----------



## aprashar (Sep 21, 2014)

What is ur date of lodgement


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> so. we called DIBP today because its 10 weeks... gave the TRN and they couldn't find the application. afterwhich i gave my husbands passport number so they wanted to speak to him ad he is the main applicant.
> 
> I just wanted to know if we have been allocated to a team.. she said we've been allocated to a CO but she cannot say from which team.. then she asked if our documents are in order and my husband said yes but do double check. then she said everything seems to be fine and has been accepted. and we will hear from us shortly (in the next few days or weeks i assume since i dont want to assume too close and be disappointed)
> 
> so yes. CO has been allocated. dunno which team. but they are currently assessing our docs.. so fingers crossed. for me and everybody else..


Great...thanks for sharing....it has been the case for most of the July applicants.....Lets hope its this week..


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

aprashar said:


> What is ur date of lodgement


23rd July. its on my signature...


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello Guys

Just called DIBP and apparently I've been assigned a CO (dont know when it got assigned) and its from the Brisbane office.

So lets see...

Chris


----------



## aprashar (Sep 21, 2014)

On an average After how much time CO is allocated ?


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Lodged on 24th July and still waiting for CO...


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisvar said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Just called DIBP and apparently I've been assigned a CO (dont know when it got assigned) and its from the Brisbane office.
> 
> ...


are you on the 23rd too?


----------



## semicharmed13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I applied on July 21st and received a direct grant today from Team 33. Not sure if that's adelaide or brisbane. Good luck all! X


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats semicharmed13...have a gr8 time in AU..
did u upload form 80? or any additional form also?


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

WE JUST GOT THE GRANT.... EEEEK! more details once i calm down


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> WE JUST GOT THE GRANT.... EEEEK! more details once i calm down


congrats delohilicw....enjoy the moment...


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

deloholicw said:


> WE JUST GOT THE GRANT.... EEEEK! more details once i calm down


Congrats!


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> WE JUST GOT THE GRANT.... EEEEK! more details once i calm down


Congrats.. Wish you awesome life down under...


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Congrats Both...Team 33 is brisbane i suppose and deloholicw mentioned brisbane in his earlier post....

Adelaide speed up dude..


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Congrats Both...Team 33 is brisbane i suppose and deloholicw mentioned brisbane in his earlier post....
> 
> Adelaide speed up dude..


Thanks All... 

It was brisbane team 23... 

but when my husband spoke to them in the morning they didn't mention which team it was allocated to...


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..

Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.

My timelines are in signature.... Visa applied on 17th July with all docs frontloaded with form 80.

Many thanks to people who have setup this forum and loads of thanks for the contributors..

Wish you all the best with the grants..


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...


Congrats BIG Daddy. All the best for the next big step ahead-Getting Job in Oz.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

semicharmed13 said:


> Hey guys, I applied on July 21st and received a direct grant today from Team 33. Not sure if that's adelaide or brisbane. Good luck all! X



coool, Congratsss


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> WE JUST GOT THE GRANT.... EEEEK! more details once i calm down



Congratssss


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...



rain of grantsssss

happy for you 

many many congratulations


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!! Quite a few grants coming in today!! hopefully more to come this week!!! 

good luck guys!


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, buddy! and to everyone who gets grant today.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*congrats*



deloholicw said:


> WE JUST GOT THE GRANT.... EEEEK! more details once i calm down


Congratulations to all those who got grants ...I think Adeleaide team is catching up fast !

Mine still :fingerscrossed: - uploaded on 27 July.....waiting waiting.....:frusty::frusty:


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

deloholicw said:


> Thanks All...
> 
> It was brisbane team 23...
> 
> but when my husband spoke to them in the morning they didn't mention which team it was allocated to...


Also I meant to say Brisbane team 32.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...


Congratulations... Could see you were desperately waiting for this day.. Wish you all the very best for a new start....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...




Awesome !!! 

eace: Many congratulations eace:


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations BigDaddy.


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...


Hey that's great.....Congratulations.....Hoping to see my grant soon too....my file is also with Adelaide team. Did u call them to remind about ur application?


----------



## Pauricmcb (Jul 27, 2014)

I've lodged on 28th July and no news yet. I think I've front-loaded all the required documents but I've seen quite a few people here mention "Form 80". What is this form? I don't recall seeing it in any of the documents that are required to be uploaded.


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

I called Adelaide at 2.30 pm local time, the guy confirmed they received our PCC...after 1 hour we got the GRANT!!!

We are so so so happy!

Thanks to everybody on this forum, you really gave us a lot of support, I guess better than any migration agent 

Today we just try to breath and starting from tomorrow we will update our cv and go job hunting

I wish all the best with grants


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats gigio...


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

I had lodged on 25 July. Today got email from my agent that DIBP has requested some documents. (some of them I've already provided )
From the email I can see that co has been allocated from Brisbane team 33.
Is anyone else having co from same team?


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Heloo All

So as I put up a post earlier regarding me calling DIBP to get a status update... Got an email this evening with a direct grant!

Thanks to all folks


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the wishes folks...

wish you all a speedy grant...


----------



## semicharmed13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey @kingcantona7! Thanks! I uploaded whatever I could think of and Form 80 too for both me and husband. However it still showed up as 'required' rather than received, so not sure if they even looked at it. Good luck with ur app! Im sure u will hear soon! xx


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Shells2012 said:


> Hey that's great.....Congratulations.....Hoping to see my grant soon too....my file is also with Adelaide team. Did u call them to remind about ur application?


No mate....I didnt...I was planning to wait until week 12 since the file had a CO...


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> FINALLY A DIRECT GRANT..
> 
> Folks...happy to inform you that I have received my grant today for the entire family (2 adults,2kids) from adelaide team 2.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear!!!


----------



## Pauricmcb (Jul 27, 2014)

Pauricmcb said:


> I've lodged on 28th July and no news yet. I think I've front-loaded all the required documents but I've seen quite a few people here mention "Form 80". What is this form? I don't recall seeing it in any of the documents that are required to be uploaded.


Anyone able to help?


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I called Adelaide at 2.30 pm local time, the guy confirmed they received our PCC...after 1 hour we got the GRANT!!!
> 
> We are so so so happy!
> 
> ...



Congrats dear


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Pauricmcb said:


> Originally Posted by Pauricmcb View Post
> I've lodged on 28th July and no news yet. I think I've front-loaded all the required documents but I've seen quite a few people here mention "Form 80". What is this form? I don't recall seeing it in any of the documents that are required to be uploaded.
> 
> Anyone able to help?


Form 80 is optional, there are many who have got their grant without submitting form 80. but on the other hand if you have time then i recommend to fill form 80 and upload it for all applicant above age 16.

Many people were asked to submit the same and it took them a while to furnish due to lengthy form and lot of information required.

Here is the 18 page long Form 80
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

189 said:


> Form 80 is optional, there are many who have got their grant without submitting form 80. but on the other hand if you have time then i recommend to fill form 80 and upload it for all applicant above age 16.
> 
> Many people were asked to submit the same and it took them a while to furnish due to lengthy form and lot of information required.
> 
> ...


Others suggest not to do it advance but only upon CO request. We didn't fill in Form 80 as I had continuous relevant work experience.
I hope this will help.


----------



## Dear Champ (Sep 16, 2014)

Good morning to all... any grants today for any one from July months. Does not seems to be any so far. Bit worried.


----------



## macedo (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I eLodged in July 18th and I have nothing so far, no CO, no email, no nothing.
I wanted to call and check if they have any information about my application but I could not find a number to do so. Can you help me? Who should I call?

Thank you.


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

macedo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I eLodged in July 18th and I have nothing so far, no CO, no email, no nothing.
> I wanted to call and check if they have any information about my application but I could not find a number to do so. Can you help me? Who should I call?
> ...


Try to contact the Adelaide office: +61731367000 between 9 am and 4 pm Adelaide local time.
They will ask your TRN Number

Good luck


----------



## macedo (Sep 14, 2014)

Gigio said:


> Try to contact the Adelaide office: +61731367000 between 9 am and 4 pm Adelaide local time.
> They will ask your TRN Number
> 
> Good luck


Hi Gigio,

I just tried calling this number... rings forever and finally disconnects me. Is this expected?
Should I try calling Brisbane office? Where can I get the number?

Thank you


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

Pauricmcb said:


> Anyone able to help?



Hi

I didn't upload the form 80 thought I would wait for a CO to get back to me... 

So I suggest you wait, because it depends on the CO, some don't even ask. so it would be filling up 18 pages for nothing... 

good luck


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

mah said:


> Congrats dear


Hi Mah,

I notice that you have been allocated a CO. Did they contact you via email or did you confirm it over the phone? Please update.


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

macedo said:


> Hi Gigio,
> 
> I just tried calling this number... rings forever and finally disconnects me. Is this expected?
> Should I try calling Brisbane office? Where can I get the number?
> ...


Hi! The number is correct. Maybe check the international code to Australia from Brazil: from Italy is 0061. 
We called them twice. Once it was bank holiday and there was the voice mail. The day after we tried at 2.30 pm local time and a guy answered after a couple of rings...and we got the grant after 1 hour. 

I don't know the Brisbane number, sorry.


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

*The Wait is Over....!!!*

Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant. eace:eace:eace::israel::israel::israel:

Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too. 
I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami  
The feeling can't be expressed in words or by emoticans  I pray to almighty that he gives the same happiness to everyone waiting desperately for the so called GOLDEN MAIL.

Good Luck everyone. JAI MATA DI


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats shells..


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant. eace:eace:eace::israel::israel::israel:
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too.
> I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami
> ...


I fully agree with you: waiting with all you "colleagues" was such a relief!!!
Let's keep in touch about job hunting and good luck


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I fully agree with you: waiting with all you "colleagues" was such a relief!!!
> Let's keep in touch about job hunting and good luck


Yeah...this is like a virtual family  
n u r right...the real struggle begins here...hunting for job....hope we can help each other in achieving that goal too


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant. eace:eace:eace::israel::israel::israel:
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too.
> I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami
> ...


Congratulations...Grant on an auspicious day...WOW...Its going be a good begining...all the best


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Congratulations...Grant on an auspicious day...WOW...Its going be a good begining...all the best


Yeah....can't thank God enough for this. 
Thank u so much for your wishes


----------



## mdabbas80 (May 25, 2014)

*hi*



imranrk said:


> Hi Mah,
> 
> I notice that you have been allocated a CO. Did they contact you via email or did you confirm it over the phone? Please update.


hi imran, how do we get our details on the bottom of the post.
i applied for the application in June-2014 and got the reply from CO in Sep-2014. I have submitted the requirements again..

thanks


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

Gigio said:


> Hi! The number is correct. Maybe check the international code to Australia from Brazil: from Italy is 0061.
> We called them twice. Once it was bank holiday and there was the voice mail. The day after we tried at 2.30 pm local time and a guy answered after a couple of rings...and we got the grant after 1 hour.
> 
> I don't know the Brisbane number, sorry.


Hi Guys....have stated this before and would like to clarify again that this no. (+61 73136 7000) does not belong to any particular team....it's for general skilled migration and can be answered by any team. They will provide you necessary information irrespective of the team your file has been allocated to. I confirmed this from the guy who answered my call last week.

Thanks


----------



## macedo (Sep 14, 2014)

Shells2012 said:


> Gigio said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! The number is correct. Maybe check the international code to Australia from Brazil: from Italy is 0061.
> ...


Hi Shells,

Thank you for this info, I'll try to call them again tonight. Hope I have better luck this time.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

imranrk said:


> Hi Mah,
> 
> I notice that you have been allocated a CO. Did they contact you via email or did you confirm it over the phone? Please update.


 Yes , you are certainly true.

I got CO assigned on 01 Oct. She asked about Functional English requirement for secondary applicant. Rest sounds fine, AHAMDULILLAH.

So, hopes are restored and fingers are crossed.

Thank you


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

mdabbas80 said:


> hi imran, how do we get our details on the bottom of the post.
> i applied for the application in June-2014 and got the reply from CO in Sep-2014. I have submitted the requirements again..
> 
> thanks


On the top right hand side click on Quick Links -> Edit Signatures

Good luck


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> I had lodged on 25 July. Today got email from my agent that DIBP has requested some documents. (some of them I've already provided )
> From the email I can see that co has been allocated from Brisbane team 33.
> Is anyone else having co from same team?


My CO team is also Brisbane 33 and CO initials are AK.

Whats your CO initials ? Did you teply to tthem ?

Plz keep posting 

Thanks


----------



## macedo (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys, i just tried one more time to call the office and this time it worked! The only thing is that I wasn't lucky enough to get any information out of the attendant. He was really polite but said there was nothing he could do to help me, that I needed to wait for a CO to be allocated and if I had any questions that I should use their webpage :/

I'm thinking of calling again tomorrow and risk to get another attendant.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

macedo said:


> Hi guys, i just tried one more time to call the office and this time it worked! The only thing is that I wasn't lucky enough to get any information out of the attendant. He was really polite but said there was nothing he could do to help me, that I needed to wait for a CO to be allocated and if I had any questions that I should use their webpage :/
> 
> I'm thinking of calling again tomorrow and risk to get another attendant.


Isn't public holiday today and 6th as well ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

mah said:


> Isn't public holiday today and 6th as well ?


Here is the public holidays information for DIBP office locations.

Australian Offices


----------



## macedo (Sep 14, 2014)

mah said:


> macedo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, i just tried one more time to call the office and this time it worked! The only thing is that I wasn't lucky enough to get any information out of the attendant. He was really polite but said there was nothing he could do to help me, that I needed to wait for a CO to be allocated and if I had any questions that I should use their webpage :/
> ...


Hi mah, I don't think so. If I remember correctly next holiday is October 6th in Oz


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

macedo said:


> Hi mah, I don't think so. If I remember correctly next holiday is October 6th in Oz


Hey Macedo, I can understand your anxiety about your visa application but I would advice you not to call DIBP unless you have an urgent query. You've already tried calling for a very basic question and simply wasting the time of a CO. Dont you want them to work on the visa applications rather than answering non-urgent queries??

Just a thought.

Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## Spykey (Jul 15, 2014)

Gents,
I’ve just received my Grant.
I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.

Front loaded everything and got direct grant.

For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:


Date
Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
•	You have been granted a visa
•	You have been refused a visa
•	You have withdrawn a visa application
•	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
•	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
SkillSelect
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
SkillSelect


Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator
Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
Notice:
The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.



Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Dear main applicant,
Client Name	Date of Birth
Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
�
Yours sincerely
�
case officer
Position Number: xxxxxxxx
Case Officer Team xx GSM
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
�
This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
�
GSM Brisbane
OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000 
POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001 
PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection



Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
Privacy


----------



## try_my_luck4Oz (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations SpyKey and all who received grants in July.!! Am also in same boat like who had lodged and waiting!!..
I hope we all get Golden email in coming 2-3 weeks )

189/60P/2613/Aug2-lodged/PCC-Mdcls-done/CO-not allocated


----------



## manpritjan (Jun 1, 2014)

Guyz today i received my direct grant. Thanks to all for providing excellent information and support throughout my 1 year process.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

manpritjan said:


> Guyz today i received my direct grant. Thanks to all for providing excellent information and support throughout my 1 year process.
> 
> SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Nice, cooool

Congrats


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> ...



Congratsss


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Here is the public holidays information for DIBP office locations.
> 
> Australian Offices


Thanks dear


----------



## Dear Champ (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi all, 

I was also a part of July visa applicant (25th July), Today I have got my direct grant. SO SO Happy, it was a long wait. But this is real great news.

Wish you all the best and good luck... 

Need to plan for the next step.

Once again this forum is great and good deal of information for all types of information that is needed. Keep up the good job !!!


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Dear Champ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also a part of July visa applicant (25th July), Today I have got my direct grant. SO SO Happy, it was a long wait. But this is real great news.
> 
> ...



Congrats and from which team you got the mail ?


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Dear Champ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also a part of July visa applicant (25th July), Today I have got my direct grant. SO SO Happy, it was a long wait. But this is real great news.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I&#146;ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations spkykey...


----------



## Dear Champ (Sep 16, 2014)

mah said:


> Congrats and from which team you got the mail ?


brisbane.gsm.team33.. that I got my grant few mins back.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Dear Champ said:


> brisbane.gsm.team33.. that I got my grant few mins back.


Thanks

Brisbane team 33 is working hard


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats to all grantgetters..


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi All,
How many July applicants still waiting ? Lets enumerate...
Myself - 1
Lodged 27 July....
cheers,
Nish


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Hi All,
> How many July applicants still waiting ? Lets enumerate...
> Myself - 1
> Lodged 27 July....
> ...


I'm also waiting... Lodged on 25th July. 
CO Allocated last week. 
Brisbane team 33


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> I'm also waiting... Lodged on 25th July.
> CO Allocated last week.
> Brisbane team 33


Lodged on 30th July.. No communication yet...


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

Got Contacted by CO (Adelaide Team 02) the morning when I was leaving for a 3-day road trip to Oman. Just got back last night and saw the email.

CO has requested following docs:

- Resume
- Meds & PCC
- Form 1221 (for me & wife)
- Form 80 (for wife)
- Evidence of English language ability (for wife)

They have also requested the following:

*Evidence of Overseas Work Experience*
Tax documents for the last 5 years OR Pay slips with corresponding bank statements showing salary being deposited (3 entries per year)

I need help for the following:

1. _Resume_: Is there a specific format I should follow? Please provide a link/sample.
2. _Evidence of Overseas Work Experience_: I have already submitted work reference letters for all of my previous employers and sent pay slips from my current employer along with the reference letter. It might get difficult (impossible) for me to get Tax documents so I am thinking to go with providing pay slips along with bank statements. One confusion here, for my very first employer, I mistakenly checked it as "Relevant" in my EOI and application both so I am going to submit form 1023 for that correction. Shall I still submit pay slips/bank statements for that employment even though I am not claiming points for it? 

Your feedbacks are highly appreciated.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

bethel_pune said:


> Lodged on 30th July.. No communication yet...


Same here..lodged on 31st july n no communication or CO allocation yet.. 
Any no. to reach those people for inquiry? (Where they do pick in time)


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have lodged on 26 July , called DIBP on 16th September no CO was allocated.No news after that.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

thearc said:


> Same here..lodged on 31st july n no communication or CO allocation yet..
> Any no. to reach those people for inquiry? (Where they do pick in time)


There's one number on the forum where you can reach without much waiting. If someone can help with the same...


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Any grants/CO assigned today??


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys keep updating plz


----------



## shaaam1986 (Sep 25, 2014)

*No CO yet*

Hi , I lodged my 189 on 15th July , all details were attached in the application and as per my knowledge its complete ( PCC , IELTS , ACS , Medicals,Form 16,Payslip ) . I was given a points allocation of 65, ACS was given under 26311(Analyst Programmer) 189 Visa Lodged on 15th July , now after nearly 3 months a CO is yet to be assigned and I can see no progress/correspondence whatsoever . Is there any reason why my application could be delayed , I had chosen Analyst Programmer as my field, does this have anything to do with the delay. Also I noticed that my PCC attachment status is still showing as Required while other attachments are shown as Recieved , Kindly give me some advise , this wait is killing me , I am really worried I might have missed something.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

shaaam1986 said:


> Hi , I lodged my 189 on 15th July , all details were attached in the application and as per my knowledge its complete ( PCC , IELTS , ACS , Medicals,Form 16,Payslip ) . I was given a points allocation of 65, ACS was given under 26311(Analyst Programmer) 189 Visa Lodged on 15th July , now after nearly 3 months a CO is yet to be assigned and I can see no progress/correspondence whatsoever . Is there any reason why my application could be delayed , I had chosen Analyst Programmer as my field, does this have anything to do with the delay. Also I noticed that my PCC attachment status is still showing as Required while other attachments are shown as Recieved , Kindly give me some advise , this wait is killing me , I am really worried I might have missed something.


If all in order your grant should be on its way.. Just relax and hold on for a week.. If not call up DIBP...


----------



## shaaam1986 (Sep 25, 2014)

bethel_pune said:


> If all in order your grant should be on its way.. Just relax and hold on for a week.. If not call up DIBP...


Will try to reach them , thanks for the help , my only concern is if I have been considered as eligible for only 60 points , instead of the 65 I was invited for . Will this cause a huge delay ?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

can anybody share email id for enquiry on 189 visa status pls?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

shaaam1986 said:


> Will try to reach them , thanks for the help , my only concern is if I have been considered as eligible for only 60 points , instead of the 65 I was invited for . Will this cause a huge delay ?


Why do you think you will lose 5 points? AFAIK invitations are valid for points you have claimed only.


----------



## shaaam1986 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Why do you think you will lose 5 points? AFAIK invitations are valid for points you have claimed only.


Finally I found an Analyst Programmer , what I meant was I have in total 6+ years of valid IT experience, but in ACS they have reduced 2 years and only considered my experience as 4+ , so will this discrepancy cause any issues that is my doubt ?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

shaaam1986 said:


> Finally I found an Analyst Programmer , what I meant was I have in total 6+ years of valid IT experience, but in ACS they have reduced 2 years and only considered my experience as 4+ , so will this discrepancy cause any issues that is my doubt ?



Have you claimed any points for those 2 years, which ACS deducted ?

If not, no problems...


----------



## shaaam1986 (Sep 25, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Have you claimed any points for those 2 years, which ACS deducted ?
> 
> If not, no problems...


I applied for those 2 years as well which yielded 65 points , if those 2 years are taken out then my points come to 60 . I am not sure if this is reason for my delays.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

shaaam1986 said:


> I applied for those 2 years as well which yielded 65 points , if those 2 years are taken out then my points come to 60 . I am not sure if this is reason for my delays.


Don't worry.. They will let you know before they deduct those 5 points ..as long as u at 60 points during the time of decision on your visa you are safe.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

shaaam1986 said:


> I applied for those 2 years as well which yielded 65 points , if those 2 years are taken out then my points come to 60 . I am not sure if this is reason for my delays.



I would suggest you to upload form 1023 (correction document), explain about your mistake. CO will consider your request.

If not your CO will contact you for confirmation of points reduction. May be there is a delay because of this.. :fingerscrossed:

As long as your points are 60 & above , you don't have to worry.


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

bethel_pune said:


> There's one number on the forum where you can reach without much waiting. If someone can help with the same...


I think i called on 0061731367000. Got me connected directly to someone in Adelaide. Called in the morning and asked for a status update and said CO has been allocated. Later in the evening, boom, got the grant.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

*Finally*

:third::car::music:
Guys...
Finally received the much awaited mail.
Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family.. 

i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
A big thank you ppl...

We both are super happy...
our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...

We wish everyone speedy grants...

Rgds
Blessy.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats bethel


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> ...


Hi brother,

Big congratulations!


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lodged my 189 on 26th July and called the DIBP office today.They told that the application has been allocated to a processing team on 29th Sept. There is no note on the file requesting for additional information. The strange part is that they mentioned that no one particular member is looking into the file and it is being processed by a team.Is this normal?


----------



## Pauricmcb (Jul 27, 2014)

Got my grant today, I lodged on the 28th July. Feels great, good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> ...


Congrats dear , which team sent you grant ????????????


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Pauricmcb said:


> Got my grant today, I lodged on the 28th July. Feels great, good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.



Congrats dear , which team sent you grant ????????????


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

mah said:


> Congrats dear , which team sent you grant ????????????


Thank you so much.
It was from Brisbane team 33.


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

Pauricmcb said:


> Got my grant today, I lodged on the 28th July. Feels great, good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.


Congratulations, mate! All the best to you too.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

eace: Many congratulations to Pauricmcb & Bethel eace:


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bethel_pune said:


> Thank you so much.
> It was from Brisbane team 33.



Thank you dear, enjoy the special day.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Pauricmcb said:


> Got my grant today, I lodged on the 28th July. Feels great, good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.


Congratulation!!


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

@ Pauricmcb did you upload form 80 upfront?


----------



## Pauricmcb (Jul 27, 2014)

mah said:


> Congrats dear , which team sent you grant ????????????


I was Brisbane team 33 also.


----------



## Pauricmcb (Jul 27, 2014)

radical said:


> @ Pauricmcb did you upload form 80 upfront?


No, I was never asked to upload it.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> eace: Many congratulations to Pauricmcb & Bethel eace:


Thank you Vasu G ..


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

*Direct GRANT*

Hi All 

Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum: 

Its from team brisbane team 33. Called them in the morning & after few hours got the golden mail. Its been a great 8 months journey. 
Thank you all the forum members for the support...without you this cant be possible
Wish u all a speedy grant.

Cheers


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rs903 (Sep 20, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> ...


Congrats....party time


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congratulations to the grantgetters..


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks Adil


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> ...


Dhero badhaiya = Heartiest Congratulations


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

rs903 said:


> Congrats....party time


Thanks Dear ......yessss going to get drunk


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

189 said:


> Dhero badhaiya = Heartiest Congratulations


Bahut bahut dhanyawad= Thanks a lot mate

Wish u also a speedy grant


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> congratulations to the grantgetters..


Thanks Dear ....You have been so supportive...request you to keep on helping people 

Cheers


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> ...



Congrats anujsoni eace: 

Party hard !!! :bump2:


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Congrats anujsoni eace:
> 
> Party hard !!! :bump2:


Thanks Vasu..Wish u also get yours next week


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> ...



Many many congratulations dear.

On which phone number you called them????


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

mah said:


> Many many congratulations dear.
> 
> On which phone number you called them????


I called them on +61 7313670000

Wish u good luck


----------



## shaaam1986 (Sep 25, 2014)

*No CO communication yet*

Called them on +61731367000 was asked on how I had got this number and was asked to wait for CO to be assigned and communication started before calling up. Asked to check on website for the cut-off date until which processing has been done . Does anyone know where the cut off dates will be published ? and what is the way to confirm if a CO has been assigned or not ? heard about a mail ID on the call can anyone pass on the mail ID's and will that work ?. Submitted my application on 15th July 2014 , all docs front loaded.


----------



## aprashar (Sep 21, 2014)

Why they are so arbitrary in choosing an application for grant .


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

shaaam1986 said:


> Called them on +61731367000 was asked on how I had got this number and was asked to wait for CO to be assigned and communication started before calling up. Asked to check on website for the cut-off date until which processing has been done . Does anyone know where the cut off dates will be published ? and what is the way to confirm if a CO has been assigned or not ? heard about a mail ID on the call can anyone pass on the mail ID's and will that work ?. Submitted my application on 15th July 2014 , all docs front loaded.



I lodged my application on July 26th, I called them yesterday and was told that the file has been assigned to a processing team no allocation of CO yet. The number that I used is +611300364613 I think this is a normal help desk number so it takes a while to connect but they have given me the information. 
Link for cutoff dates
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## try_my_luck4Oz (Aug 21, 2013)

FYI to July gang:

Received direct grant a while ago.

Thanks for all your support.

WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!

189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/VISA LODGED : Aug-2/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9 (adelaide.gsm.team4)


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> FYI to July gang:
> 
> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> ...


Hey congrats mate..that's a super cool timeline


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

bobby82 said:


> I lodged my application on July 26th, I called them yesterday and was told that the file has been assigned to a processing team no allocation of CO yet. The number that I used is +611300364613 I think this is a normal help desk number so it takes a while to connect but they have given me the information.
> Link for cutoff dates
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Stop providing misleading information, this is not a Helpdesk number, it is a number exclusively for the people to whom co is allocated, to get in touch with their cos. People have been using this number for inquiries, and abusing the facility provided. 

This number should only be used to contact your co, ONLY after a co is allocated.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

shaaam1986 said:


> Called them on +61731367000 was asked on how I had got this number and was asked to wait for CO to be assigned and communication started before calling up. Asked to check on website for the cut-off date until which processing has been done . Does anyone know where the cut off dates will be published ? and what is the way to confirm if a CO has been assigned or not ? heard about a mail ID on the call can anyone pass on the mail ID's and will that work ?. Submitted my application on 15th July 2014 , all docs front loaded.


The reason they ask how you got this number is because it is not a general inquiry or Helpdesk number. It is number exclusively used to contact the CO, only after a CO has been assigned.

The number is not published anywhere in the immi website, it only appears in the email when CO contacts you.


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Stop providing misleading information, this is not a Helpdesk number, it is a number exclusively for the people to whom co is allocated, to get in touch with their cos. People have been using this number for inquiries, and abusing the facility provided.
> 
> This number should only be used to contact your co, ONLY after a co is allocated.


I got this number somewhere on this forum, is there any number that is valid and can be used for general enquiries. Thanks.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

bobby82 said:


> I got this number somewhere on this forum, is there any number that is valid and can be used for general enquiries. Thanks.


It is always sensible to use the primary source of information.

Our telephone numbers

You will find the general inquiry number here.


----------



## rs903 (Sep 20, 2014)

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> FYI to July gang:
> 
> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> FYI to July gang:
> 
> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Nice timeline.


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

To all the wonderful people out there!!

With the blessings of my mother and god, I am happy to inform you that I received my Grant today.

Applied 189 on 26th July with 60 points(Offshore), uploaded all the documents including PCC on 25th Aug.Completed medicals on 1st Sep. Grant Received 9 Oct. IED 25 Jul 15. Had my form 80 ready but did not upload it.

Thanks a lot everyone and wish you all speedy grants.


----------



## aprashar (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bobby82 said:


> To all the wonderful people out there!!
> 
> With the blessings of my mother and god, I am happy to inform you that I received my Grant today.
> 
> ...




Congrats bobby !!! eace:

Party hard ..


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi try my luck.. can you give your proper timeline please and in which category did you apply???



try_my_luck4Oz said:


> FYI to July gang:
> 
> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats to everyone who got their grants today..


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Congrats bobby !!! eace:
> 
> Party hard ..


Thanks a lot Vasu, yours might be round the corner


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> FYI to July gang:
> 
> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear, congrats


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

bobby82 said:


> To all the wonderful people out there!!
> 
> With the blessings of my mother and god, I am happy to inform you that I received my Grant today.
> 
> ...



Congrats dear


----------



## good_life (Oct 10, 2014)

*help needed about singapore pcc*



bigdaddy said:


> Congrats Both.... can you please share the team that provided you the grant.. Adelaide or brisbane ?


hii big daddy ,
congrats on your pr , I am a aguast applicant and though I stayed in Singapore 10 years back they might ask me for the pcc , is it possible to apply for it before case officer is assigned , I am not a pr/citizen ...I have read somewhere they still do give it , would be greatfull if you could pm me some info about it 
thanks a ton


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

good_life said:


> hii big daddy ,
> congrats on your pr , I am a aguast applicant and though I stayed in Singapore 10 years back they might ask me for the pcc , is it possible to apply for it before case officer is assigned , I am not a pr/citizen ...I have read somewhere they still do give it , would be greatfull if you could pm me some info about it
> thanks a ton


Guys finally, got the golden mail 
Had been a difficult wait...
189 submitted on 31st July 
Direct Grant (no form 80)
Granted by Brisbane team 33 (I prefer calling the team the grant fairy as lately they are are the ones who have been giving good news to everyone)
And that too received on my bday...couldn't have been a better gift
Yippiiee


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

thearc said:


> Guys finally, got the golden mail
> Had been a difficult wait...
> 189 submitted on 31st July
> Direct Grant (no form 80)
> ...



Great news thearc. Congratulations and wish you a very happy b'day!! enjoy the precious gift.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

radical said:


> Great news thearc. Congratulations and wish you a very happy b'day!! enjoy the precious gift.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

thearc said:


> Guys finally, got the golden mail
> Had been a difficult wait...
> 189 submitted on 31st July
> Direct Grant (no form 80)
> ...



Many congratulations ... eace: . Enjoy your Bday .. 

Can you please share the DIBP number, which you called ?


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Many congratulations ... eace: . Enjoy your Bday ..
> 
> Can you please share the DIBP number, which you called ?


Naa didnt call  I was thinking of doing that earlier but then I decided otherwise and it worked


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

thearc said:


> Naa didnt call  I was thinking of doing that earlier but then I decided otherwise and it worked



Guys, got my grant today 
Just a few ques -
1. Got an attachment in mail, is that all I need to save?? What after this? Do I need to apply somewhere or get some stamping done or something?
2. I had a dependent as well in application, does the secondary applicant have to fly with me on first trip or can come later whenever feasible (before the initial entry date)?

Please share
Thanks in advance


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

thearc said:


> Guys, got my grant today
> Just a few ques -
> 1. Got an attachment in mail, is that all I need to save?? What after this? Do I need to apply somewhere or get some stamping done or something?
> 2. I had a dependent as well in application, does the secondary applicant have to fly with me on first trip or can come later whenever feasible (before the initial entry date)?
> ...


Print out of grant only required.

Secondary applicant can join you later but they have to make entry before initial entry date mentioned on the grant letter.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ranjith786 (Aug 14, 2013)

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> FYI to July gang:
> 
> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats on the grant.
just a question, did you submit your CV/ Resume and Bank Statements ?


----------



## Ranjith786 (Aug 14, 2013)

thearc said:


> Guys finally, got the golden mail
> Had been a difficult wait...
> 189 submitted on 31st July
> Direct Grant (no form 80)
> ...


Hi,

Congrats on the grant.
Just a question, did you submit your CV/ Resume and Bank Statements ?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> congrats to everyone who got their grants today..


Congrats ! Which team ? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Is anyone from July still remaining? 
Or I'm the only one who is waiting for grant??


----------



## shaaam1986 (Sep 25, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Is anyone from July still remaining?
> Or I'm the only one who is waiting for grant??


Dont worry you are not alone , I have still not gotten any information . Lodged on 15th July , all docs front-loaded , no information on the CO as well.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

shaaam1986 said:


> Dont worry you are not alone , I have still not gotten any information . Lodged on 15th July , all docs front-loaded , no information on the CO as well.


Ok... Then might be direct grant waiting for you.!!! 

I've co allocated but I'm waiting for pcc.... All police are busy in election


----------



## macedo (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that the I've been granted a visa!!

The email arrives this morning and it is double joy since I'm traveling in honeymoon!

Timeline went as follow:

Invited to apply: July 14th
eLodged: July 18th
Front loaded the whole thing (including form 80)
Visa granted (Adelaide team): Oct 15th

Thank you all for the help and support, I wish you all the best of luck!

See you guys in Oz!!!


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

strangeangel said:


> Ok... Then might be direct grant waiting for you.!!!
> 
> I've co allocated but I'm waiting for pcc.... All police are busy in election


I am also waiting ......cant bear the tension now


----------



## aprashar (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone from after 5 August who have got grant ?


----------



## Australia.Sydney (Sep 22, 2014)

Australia.Sydney said:


> Hi all! I have the same concern. I've got no idea what's happening on my visa application. I lodged my application last July 18 but I haven't heard anything from them since.


I have received an email from Adelaide gsm team 7 requesting my afp clearance as I submitted the wrong one. I have applied for afp clearance. Does anyone knows how long it takes to receive the result if you have applied online? 
Does anyone had the same situation? Thanks!


----------



## Australia.Sydney (Sep 22, 2014)

macedo said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that the I've been granted a visa!! The email arrives this morning and it is double joy since I'm traveling in honeymoon! Timeline went as follow: Invited to apply: July 14th eLodged: July 18th Front loaded the whole thing (including form 80) Visa granted (Adelaide team): Oct 15th Thank you all for the help and support, I wish you all the best of luck! See you guys in Oz!!!


Congrats!
I lodged my application the same day as you are but I didn't get direct grant as I have mistake with my AFP clearance.
Good luck to your journey to Australia!


----------



## vi9kum (Sep 12, 2014)

My visa has been granted today guys.. date of application July 10th. Grant Oct 16th.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Australia.Sydney said:


> Congrats!
> I lodged my application the same day as you are but I didn't get direct grant as I have mistake with my AFP clearance.
> Good luck to your journey to Australia!


What is afp clearance? 
Sorry but I heard it first time...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> What is afp clearance?
> Sorry but I heard it first time...


AFP - Australian Federal Police .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

vi9kum said:


> My visa has been granted today guys.. date of application July 10th. Grant Oct 16th.


Great, congrats!

Pl mention your full timeline


----------



## vi9kum (Sep 12, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> Great, congrats!
> 
> Pl mention your full timeline


* Applied for ACS : 3rd January 2014
* Positive ACS Assessment: 24th March 2014
* Attempted IETLS : 10th May 2014
* IELTS: Results out on 26th May 2014 (R:8, W:8, L:8, S:8)

Was outside the country the whole of June 2014, so couldn't apply sooner. 

* Applied on 10th July 2014. 
* CO assigned on 17th September, She asked for medicals, PCC of myself and spouse, and Birth certificates of my two kids. (They are non migrating family members including my wife, as my plan is to apply once I settle there and decide they can come.. didn't want to waste money upfront). 
* medicals are done on 22nd September
* PCC and all other documents submitted on 29th September
* Grant on 16th Oct 2014

eace:

:flypig: lane:


----------



## Ranjith786 (Aug 14, 2013)

vi9kum said:


> * Applied for ACS : 3rd January 2014
> * Positive ACS Assessment: 24th March 2014
> * Attempted IETLS : 10th May 2014
> * IELTS: Results out on 26th May 2014 (R:8, W:8, L:8, S:8)
> ...


Hello, Congrats. Did you provide your Resume and Bank Statments with the supporting documentations.


----------



## Ranjith786 (Aug 14, 2013)

thearc said:


> Guys finally, got the golden mail
> Had been a difficult wait...
> 189 submitted on 31st July
> Direct Grant (no form 80)
> ...


In the list of documents to be submitted, did you provide your resume and bank statements as well.


----------



## vi9kum (Sep 12, 2014)

Ranjith786 said:


> In the list of documents to be submitted, did you provide your resume and bank statements as well.


No I did not.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally my agent has uploaded all the documents on Monday.... 

Again same question 
Who else is remaining from July?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

I am planning to apply for a visitor-visa subclass 600 next week.
Will it effect my PR process?

Also, do I need to inform my CO about this change in circumstances explicitly?
or just filling a Form-1022 is enough?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

strangeangel said:


> Finally my agent has uploaded all the documents on Monday....
> 
> Again same question
> Who else is remaining from July?


I am awaiting.........


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear brothers:

I have submitted EOI 189 with 65 points today..what are my chances in the 28th october invitation round.thnx


----------



## Australia.Sydney (Sep 22, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> What is afp clearance? Sorry but I heard it first time...


My POLICE check was submitted on Tuesday, I have emailed it to the adelaide team 4 times because I didn't receive any automatic generated message from them. Called the DIBP number to find out why the next morning and the woman I spoke to was very helpful.
After an hour or so I received my GRANT letter from the same person I spoke with.

I imagined if I didn't do my follow up call. I might be still waiting til now. 
I lodge my visa last July 18.
Got my grant on October 22.
Almost 14 weeks of waiting!
Hope you guys get your grants soon!
Good luck!


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi All,

CO asked me for additional documents and I have uploaded them online. However, the status didn't change from "required" to "received". I have also sent the documents via email but getting a bit worried about this :| Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

dee_in said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO asked me for additional documents and I have uploaded them online. However, the status didn't change from "required" to "received". I have also sent the documents via email but getting a bit worried about this :| Did this happen to anyone else?


Same happened to me as well, status still shows 'Required' & 'Requested' even after I have uploaded the docs and sent via email. I guess this is normal and we should not worry about the status shown there. If they need something else, they will contact again.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Guys..got my grant today!! woot wootttt!!!!


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Health Asessments have been finalised*

Dear seniors,

Need to seek your advise on the following. I have been advised that my health assessment has been fianlised. Below is the quote from the immi site

*Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*

I have also recived by email the following statement from my CO:

*I can confirm that al health assessments have been finalised.*

I wish to know when they say 'finalised' does that mean that the medical health check has been passed by GSM and there are no issues?

Thank you for your advise.

Best regards

Marcus


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

Marc283 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Need to seek your advise on the following. I have been advised that my health assessment has been fianlised. Below is the quote from the immi site
> 
> ...


Yes, Finalised means there were no issues  All the best for your grant


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Marc283 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Need to seek your advise on the following. I have been advised that my health assessment has been fianlised. Below is the quote from the immi site
> 
> ...


Hello Marcus,
If the CO indeed sent you an email stating that health has been finalised, then it has truly been finalised.
Congrats for that milestone...and all the best for the GRANT.


----------



## movingaussie (Nov 21, 2014)

*Mrs FS*

online status shows "health has been finalized, though no confirmation mail from CO .
Should I write back to CO asking for the same or should i wait for the grant ? 


INVITE:23/06/2014, 
LODGED: 27/07/2014 
CO: MP Team2 Adelaide 03/10/2014 
MEDS: 14/10/2014 
no grant yet
......


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Grant received !!*

Grant letters received by email. I cant believe it !!!!

The grant was approved back in 24-Nov-14 but due to some IT issues the CO could not finalised in the system until yesterday.

A humble thank you to everyone in this forum that provided advise and shared information. This Forum is truly awesome. 

Australia here we come !!!


----------

